# Technostalgia LED Tail Lights Release Info



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm in for group buy...That is a very good price.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

They are pretty sweet aren't they.... When I first saw them I know I drooled a little lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

LOL! Same.

Love the brake alert feature. Since EVERYONE here tailgates


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm in assuming installation won't be too difficult. I have the brake alert feature on my third brake light already but really like the idea of putting it on all the brake lights.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

obermd said:


> I'm in assuming installation won't be too difficult. I have the brake alert feature on my third brake light already but really like the idea of putting it on all the brake lights.


Me too, I also like how the turn signals work. Like the Mustang pattern just LED.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That's a good price considering they are plug and play. I've seen them as low as 350 on Ebay but not pnp. I'm in for a group buy. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

I sent an Email to Todd about a group buy and see if we could get a discount if we get enough buyers for them. I will post back what he says. Either way I think that is a great price as long as the quality is true PNP without any extra modifying like some sets require.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

caughron01 said:


> They are pretty sweet aren't they.... When I first saw them I know I drooled a little lol


Now imagine seeing them in person like we did :wink:

They are truly plug and play. There is a "box" that is the logic board that gets installed between the wiring harness and the headlight and it controls all the motions that the headlights do when power is sent to the logic board. Really clean and really cool.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That's nice but that means they are using imported lights and just adding a harness adapter. Group buy price is going to have to be better than 10 bucks off for me to jump on board. I'm willing to pay more for American made products.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Mick said:


> That's nice but that means they are using imported lights and just adding a harness adapter. Group buy price is going to have to be better than 10 bucks off for me to jump on board. I'm willing to pay more for American made products.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Well most likely will be MORE than $10 off the price.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

That's it!? $10.00 lousy bucks? What the **** kind of incentive is that to even buy them? Not to mention they are using sub-standard parts. To **** with them and their tail lights!
In person those tail lights were very very cool and I would love to have a set of them on my Cruze. Here's hoping Tod comes back with a better group buy rate.
Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

FML

I meant more than $10 off... Fred calm down bro!  we know nothing


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

iKermit said:


> FML
> 
> I meant more than $10 off... Fred calm down bro!  we know nothing


Thanks iKermit! I just kinda panicked for a second. I am all calm and relaxed now.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Thanks iKermit! I just kinda panicked for a second. I am all calm and relaxed now.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App












Just messing with ya.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

I think they are quite sharp but I am not a fan of the turn signal effect. I wonder if there is a way to change this?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes, X said the turn signal was an extra option so you can get them without it. I'm not a fan either.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Just messing with ya.


Youre awesome iKermit! Perfect photo!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Mick said:


> Yes, X said the turn signal was an extra option so you can get them without it. I'm not a fan either.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sweet. I hope to see a video of that as the release date approaches.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> That's it!? $10.00 lousy bucks? What the **** kind of incentive is that to even buy them? Not to mention they are using sub-standard parts. To **** with them and their tail lights!
> In person those tail lights were very very cool and I would love to have a set of them on my Cruze. Here's hoping Tod comes back with a better group buy rate.
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App



I don't know where $10 even came in the picture, he hasn't written back yet. Don't get your hopes up yet they may not do a group buy... Just be patient I will post back on any updates from Todd.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

TMcDermid said:


> Sweet. I hope to see a video of that as the release date approaches.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...2013-lordstown-trip-picture-video-thread.html Post #5 has a video of these tail lights.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

If they allow a group buy then count me in! If not then I'll still be buying them. Did they say the turn signal option would be extra onto the $399 or no?


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Heard back from them this morning this was the Group Buy Response.

"Hi Joshua - We will consider a group buy once we get closer to the release date. Remind me about it in early July."

Once we get closer to the date I will shoot him an email and see what kind of deal we can get.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

caughron01 said:


> heard back from them this morning this was the group buy response.
> 
> "hi joshua - we will consider a group buy once we get closer to the release date. Remind me about it in early july."
> 
> once we get closer to the date i will shoot him an email and see what kind of deal we can get.


awesome!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> If they allow a group buy then count me in! If not then I'll still be buying them. Did they say the turn signal option would be extra onto the $399 or no?


Where did the 399 come from? maybe i missed it going through the earlier post? and is that a confirmed price or just whats expected? I, like a bunch of us on here, really like the lights and knowing the actual price would be great. Guess we are waiting until mid july to know


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jvegas04 said:


> Where did the 399 come from? maybe i missed it going through the earlier post? and is that a confirmed price or just whats expected? I, like a bunch of us on here, really like the lights and knowing the actual price would be great. Guess we are waiting until mid july to know


That is the quote I received from Technostalgia,

"Our plug-and-play LED light for the Cruze are priced at $399 for the set of four lights.

We expect these to be available mid-July."


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

That's the info we got at the Lordstown meet luncheon. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Fool4racing (Jan 29, 2012)

I am in for group buy and or individual either way group would be awesome though


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

I would be very tempted if the group buy yielded strong savings. I am installing fog lights this summer and wasn't planning on a larger purchase than that but I can always be convinced =)


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

I told my wife about them and she just says, "oh jeez how much are they".... Needless to say on that question I neglected to answer lol.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol My wife says to go for it she loved em. I thought she was playing until she told me to go back to that part where they get all shiny.

Needless to say i am in for group buy


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Lol My wife says to go for it she loved em. I thought she was playing until she told me to go back to that part where they get all shiny.
> 
> Needless to say i am in for group buy



Lucky, lol.

Update from Todd on the people asking whether the patterns are able to be removed or turned off...They are not, that is the way they are made and that is what they will do. I for one LOVE it. It will give that tailgater a, "HEY I'M STOPPING". Stay tuned for updates, when we get closer I will post updates from them!

*"This is the default mode (sequential turn and RapidFire brake) and it cannot be turned off."*

*"The sequential turn signals and the RapidFire brake lights are standard."
​**
​**
​**
​*_
​_


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

caughron01 said:


> I told my wife about them and she just says, "oh jeez how much are they".... Needless to say on that question I neglected to answer lol.


Good choice! Lol


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

They should do a preorder sale rather than a group buy. Either would be great! Im in if I can get the wifes approval. LOL


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> They should do a preorder sale rather than a group buy. Either would be great! Im in if I can get the wifes approval. LOL


Ya, LoL me too :hope:


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I wonder if theyll have the "show-off" mode available with these like the Camaro led tails have?


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I wonder if theyll have the "show-off" mode available with these like the Camaro led tails have?


Maybe the Hazards will do something cool.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

At the meet I didnt see anything special with the hazards. Just looked like turn signal. It would just be more worth the price for them to do that extra "show-off" mode.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Any word if they will sell these in a smoked finish?


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

APCruze said:


> Any word if they will sell these in a smoked finish?


Not sure I will find out though, good question. I would like mine smoked too.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

^^If not then use some of this.
Black-Out Headlight or Tail Lights Smoked Tint Vinyl Film Cover Sheet


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> ^^If not then use some of this.
> Black-Out Headlight or Tail Lights Smoked Tint Vinyl Film Cover Sheet


Although using the tint will give the same appearence it would be taking away from the amount of light passing through. That is something I do not want to give up. The Smoked taillight would be a clear lense with black or grey backing instead of chrome which would still let 100% of the LED running and brake light out. In my opinion I do not want to take away from lights that could prevent a rear end accident.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

caughron01 said:


> Update from Todd on the people asking whether the patterns are able to be removed or turned off...They are not, that is the way they are made and that is what they will do.
> 
> *"This is the default mode (sequential turn and RapidFire brake) and it cannot be turned off."*
> 
> ...



Dang, that's a bummer! But these taillights are still pretty cool! Maybe this will actually motivate other American companies to make these taillights plug and play. 

I have already rubbed it in BMC Extreme Customs' face on their Facebook page that Technostalgia finally stepped up to the plate on these taillights instead of blowing smoke up people's ass like they have been doing for almost two years now by lying about working on making these taillights plug and play for the cruze!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

These taillights are great and I'm going to get them. HOWEVER, I think they would be making a mistake not offering a standard brake response as opposed to rapid fire. I really want these but I don't want the rapid fire feature. Yes, it is great for alerting the driver behind you, but what if that driver is a cop? It has all happened to us before... I don't think the cop will find it very amusing and will all of a sudden inspect my car for a reason to stop me. Forgive me for being paranoid...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> HOWEVER, I think they would be making a mistake not offering a standard brake response as opposed to rapid fire. I really want these but I don't want the rapid fire feature. Yes, it is great for alerting the driver behind you, but what if that driver is a cop?


Well said. I also think it would only make sense to offer more than one option when it comes to the way these taillights operate. I'm sure it cant be that expensive to offer these with regular taillight functions. I'm really not a fan of the rapid fire feature and if you're a driver that happens to be driving behind or across from a Cruze with this rapid fire feature, it could get really old and annoying, real quick, especially in stop and go traffic on the highway. 

I know it may sound stupid, but I also almost feel that the rapid fire feature and the sequential turn signal feature could actually become an added distraction for fellow drivers who become "nosy" and more interested in these obvious aftermarket taillights and these "cool" functions, instead of paying attention to what's in front of them in their lane.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

My thinking is this:

1) Cops around me are jerks.

2) It is illegal in New York State to have any kind of flashing or LED lights resembling emergency vehicles (for obvious reasons).

3) Cops around me are jerks.

Scenario in my head:

I'm cruising along.. cop is next to me... step on my brakes.. he sees the flash in the corner of his eye. He can take that flashing red light anyway he wants.. and can come inspect my vehicle for anything and everything. It is illegal...

The sad part is.. i WANT to spend my $400 to get these badly.. but I hate extra pig attention and the lights are cool enough without that feature. Many of us on here have illegal stuff on our cars already and this is the most noticeable of all of them . Without rapid fire, it is just another Mercedes on the road .

I emailed them with this concern.. maybe enough interest will convince him that it may be worthwhile to offer these without the feature.

BTW, it says in the pamphlet he gave us that the 2010+ Camaro Lights have rapid fire but they can be disabled at installation. Maybe they will at least give us the same option..


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

ARGH... 

I'm paranoid ok I admit it. Does anyone else see this as just a bad idea?

Flashing lights are EXTREMELY visible at night, even from far back. The cops don't even have to be directly behind you to pick you out. It just seems like driving with a target on your back!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Well, you could see the microprocessor box that controls those functions on the arm of the trunk. Eliminate that and it should solve the problem. I'm sure most of us know how to wire leds to work of it needed resisters or something added. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> ARGH...
> 
> I'm paranoid ok I admit it. Does anyone else see this as just a bad idea?
> 
> Flashing lights are EXTREMELY visible at night, even from far back. The cops don't even have to be directly behind you to pick you out. It just seems like driving with a target on your back!


Let some cop pull me over and ill see him in court with videos of Mercedes and BMW bright a s s tail lights.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Let some cop pull me over and ill see him in court with videos of Mercedes and BMW bright a s s tail lights.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


None of them flash at you. I'm not talking about the sequential turn signals those are fine, I mean the flash flash flash brake lights.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> None of them flash at you. I'm not talking about the sequential turn signals those are fine, I mean the flash flash flash brake lights.


Its a saftey feature which I love.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Its a saftey feature which I love.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It really has good arguments both ways but I like it and would take the chance with the police.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

It'll definatley an attention getter to the people who text and drive; especially at night, and even during the day.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

caughron01 said:


> It really has good arguments both ways but I like it and would take the chance with the police.


Since I've seen the flashing tail lights on ambulances around Denver this would be a very easy argument to win - if an ambulance not running it's emergency lights can have flashing tail lights for safety, why can't a private sedan?


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

obermd said:


> Since I've seen the flashing tail lights on ambulances around Denver this would be a very easy argument to win - if an ambulance not running it's emergency lights can have flashing tail lights for safety, why can't a private sedan?


Very true, I love the flash pattern, and I like how it's different from the norm. I could also see however the flashing getting annoying after following someone for so long in stop and go traffic. But I say if you don't like it just go around them when you can and move along about your way, problem solved.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Not sure if it's been stated, but we were told it will do the flash flash only if the brakes haven't been applied in the past 5 seconds. So maybe it wouldn't be so bad in stop and go. Atleast around here in stop and go, your guaranteed to hit your brakes within the 5 second refresh of the flash flash. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> Not sure if it's been stated, but we were told it will do the flash flash only if the brakes haven't been applied in the past 5 seconds. So maybe it wouldn't be so bad in stop and go. Atleast around here in stop and go, your guaranteed to hit your brakes within the 5 second refresh of the flash flash.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



That would be good if that is the case and actually now that you say that I think I do remember that from the video as well. My third brake light is that way too, it will flash the first time but if you release and press brake quickly it doesn't flash. It takes a few seconds before it will flash again.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

All you have to do is keep cycling the brake lights within the 5 seconds and no flashing. Im sure you could fool the cop and say "look at them are you sure they are flashing". Itll make the cop think he's loosing it or tell him maybe your foot was slipping the time he did see them flash.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> All you have to do is keep cycling the brake lights within the 5 seconds and no flashing. Im sure you could fool the cop and say "look at them are you sure they are flashing". Itll make the cop think he's loosing it or tell him maybe your foot was slipping the time he did see them flash.


lol that would be hilarious, could you imagine the confusion on his face haha :eusa_clap:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wait so it flashes every 5 seconds?...If so bumper to bumper traffic will kill me every afternoon.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Wait so it flashes every 5 seconds?...If so bumper to bumper traffic will kill me every afternoon.


No. Only when braking if you tap the brakes rapidly it wont flash every time, only the first time, then it will light up like normal brake lights. If you hit the brakes then let off and 5 seconds later hit them again then it will do the flash pattern.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh ok then i am still in 

Thanks for the clarification, LONG day at work


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Oh ok then i am still in
> 
> Thanks for the clarification, LONG day at work


lol me too I hear ya 40 minutes left and I am outta here WOOHOO!


----------



## Ranger_Giltrow (May 25, 2013)

I want these lights! That is all


----------



## Ranger_Giltrow (May 25, 2013)

When these become available it would be awesome if you could post and give us the awesome news!


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

We have separate amber indicator lights "down under" so these are of no use. The flashing brake light would get annoying for the car behind in peak hour traffic IMO. Maybe they should only flash when the Electronic Brake Assist kicks in?


----------



## keanan (Jun 10, 2013)

Can't wait for these! They'll definitely be added to my cruze.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ranger_Giltrow said:


> When these become available it would be awesome if you could post and give us the awesome news!


Will Do! :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a set of LED tail lights and I wonder if I should hold on to it until these come out?! I still have to figure out the wiring and all...


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

caughron01 said:


> No. Only when braking if you tap the brakes rapidly it wont flash every time, only the first time, then it will light up like normal brake lights. If you hit the brakes then let off and 5 seconds later hit them again then it will do the flash pattern.



Todd told me the system will take 10 seconds to restart the rapid fire. He assured me that the lights won't be annoying to following drivers or cops. Basically, the rapid fire engages only on your initial braking, then acts as normal brake lights until you abstain from brake use for a full 10 seconds. Then they re-engage. The traffic behind you will get the initial "f*ck off" when you brake and that is all.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> Todd told me the system will take 10 seconds to restart the rapid fire. He assured me that the lights won't be annoying to following drivers or cops. Basically, the rapid fire engages only on your initial braking, then acts as normal brake lights until you abstain from brake use for a full 10 seconds. Then they re-engage. The traffic behind you will get the initial "f*ck off" when you brake and that is all.


That's good news 10 seconds is much better than 5!


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

These look great! And it seems that there are quite a few buyers on the forums. 

Can't wait for these to become available


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I saw a set of these LED lights for tge Camaro personally. Man, they're nice lights..awesome quality product!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EROracing (Mar 11, 2013)

Im in on a group buy! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Curious to see the group-buy price.


----------



## txcruze (Apr 1, 2013)

I would really like to get my hand on those tails. I'm in for a group buy


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Cool deal I'm down ill have to start saving... But my thing is I want black housing... Not red can they do that? if not what can the do as far as smoking...

Second can we edit the original post to start a name list of who we have that's saying they will buy? Just asking so we can get a more tangible number or repensentation of the members willing to do the group buy?

I'm down pending group buy info. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Black housings would be epic!


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

JstCruzn said:


> Curious to see the group-buy price.




I will get that (if they commit to doing one) closer to release date, July time frame.




TMcDermid said:


> Black housings would be epic!


I agree!


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Im glad I brought up black housing... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm getting anxious. Not sure if I'll be able to wait for the group buy.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Mick said:


> I'm getting anxious. Not sure if I'll be able to wait for the group buy.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'm with you Mick!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CANMAN13 (Nov 7, 2012)

In for the group buy, and don't have a wife to get approval from FTW:brave:


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm definately interested, but I'm afraid I won't have the money in time for a group buy.


----------



## FamousZ (Jun 9, 2013)

Didn't want to read thought 9 pages so I was wondering with these the turn signal is the red LEDs now but the same style lights on eBay that doesn't have the sequential turns have it in that clear part in the middle. I was wondering if now that whole clear part is going to be white reverse lights, because if so that would be sick!! Anyone have anymore info?


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

FamousZ said:


> Didn't want to read thought 9 pages so I was wondering with these the turn signal is the red LEDs now but the same style lights on eBay that doesn't have the sequential turns have it in that clear part in the middle. I was wondering if now that whole clear part is going to be white reverse lights, because if so that would be sick!! Anyone have anymore info?


I was wondering the same thing. I don't remember it being discussed, so you're good. No flaming warranted.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Check out the video from the lordstown meet of these lights. the turn signals are the red LEDs unsure if the clear part is all reverse lights


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jvegas04 said:


> Check out the video from the lordstown meet of these lights. the turn signals are the red LEDs unsure if the clear part is all reverse lights


Thanks for the reply, but that is what we're trying to figure out. I would really like to know if the whole clear part is the reverse lights as well.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Devildog8791 said:


> Thanks for the reply, but that is what we're trying to figure out. I would really like to know if the whole clear part is the reverse lights as well.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I just sent an email asking so I will update if/when I get a response


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

FamousZ said:


> Didn't want to read thought 9 pages so I was wondering with these the turn signal is the red LEDs now but the same style lights on eBay that doesn't have the sequential turns have it in that clear part in the middle. I was wondering if now that whole clear part is going to be white reverse lights, because if so that would be sick!! Anyone have anymore info?





Devildog8791 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I don't remember it being discussed, so you're good. No flaming warranted.


Got an email back and yes the clear part is your reverse lights:

Hi Joe - Yes, the clear section is a back-up light. So you have a back-up light on the main lights as well as on the deck lid lights.

Todd
Technostalgia


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

That's what I wanted to hear. Awesome!


----------



## Cluckemt (May 22, 2013)

Jvegas04 said:


> Got an email back and yes the clear part is your reverse lights:
> 
> Hi Joe - Yes, the clear section is a back-up light. So you have a back-up light on the main lights as well as on the deck lid lights.
> 
> ...


Are the back up lights LED's as well?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

iKermit said:


> I'm in for group buy...That is a very good price.




where can I get in for the group buy? They are just plug and play right?


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

I'm in for a group by whats the price?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im guessing no set date yet on the release of these?


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

yea I am in


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

When I originally emailed them about the lights they said that they would be putting me on the mailing list and to expect somewhere around mid July. I haven't heard anything about a specific date yet. 

As for the back up lights being LED I would assume so since the rest of the lights are.


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

I might be in on a group buy depending price.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

leeclark said:


> I might be in on a group buy depending price.


Me too. :th_coolio:


----------



## Fool4racing (Jan 29, 2012)

Any info on release yet? I have money ready with group buy or individual either way I am ready.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

July 1st is here. Do we know if these are gonna be available in the next few weeks?


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

are these guys on the forum as well? or is the info so far on this just thru an individual email?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

MINI 3NI said:


> are these guys on the forum as well? or is the info so far on this just thru an individual email?


Not that I am aware of I remember being told I would get an email when they were ready to be sold this was at Lordstown.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I haven't heard anything yet


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

**** deal! i'd like to know if they would have a tinted edition of them


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

every time that i have emailed them i have received a pretty quick response so i can say it wouldn't hurt to email them about possibly a tint, but from what i remember they originally said that they were looking somewhere around mid July. I will have to go back and search through emails to find what they exactly said


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

They did say mid july, not the 1st. I'll see if they have exact date yet though....

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Patience my friends, goes a long way


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

They were just a teaser and Lordstown. This is probably what the wanted, all this hype.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

hopefully hype=group buy!


----------



## hargramr (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm a first time poster, but these lights got me intrigued! 

I have been looking for them for a long time and finally came across this post! 
I actually sent them an email today about the lights and if they were still going to be available. I received a quick email back from Todd stating they will now be most likely launched in August. Sucks another month to wait but how sweet these things are it will be well worth it! He also sent me this brochure of other products for the Cruze they will have. I sent him back asking if the Mud Guards would fit for the RS package and still haven't gotten a response back yet.


----------



## keanan (Jun 10, 2013)

Would be awesome if they dropped the price a bit as well for us all waiting so patiently for these. Not to mention the hype we've created


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

Im def in for a group buy or solo purchase. These are awesome. Just an idea and I dont know if anyone is doing it yet but someone who is in contact with this company should keep a tally on who would be willing to go in on a group buy. Maybe showing the company how many people would be willing, will convince them alittle better.


----------



## Hicksy321 (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh man I can't wait until these are released I am so stoked to get my hands on some they are going to be amazing


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

If anybody makes a group buy list put me on it.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm wondering if they are buying them overseas and then making the harness for them to be compatible over here.....Cause I really dont understand the lengthy delay on getting these out in the maket.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

patience is a virtue


----------



## Fool4racing (Jan 29, 2012)

Any new info on these I have emailed them and response was they were delayed till aug. last I checked it is aug. hope someone has good new on these and about group buy


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I was just thinking about this the other day, I've been wondering too.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

As a matter of fact that did cross my mind as well. I hope they come out with these fairly soon. I would like to buy a set.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

I gave up on these, went ahead and just did a full LED conversion on all the exterior and interior lights. With the tint on the tails. It is still just as bright as stock.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Too much waiting for these. If they can’t keep them promises I’ll go to buy something else from eBay next week….


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

What seems to be the delay for anyways?


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok well I just sent Todd from Technostalgia addressing our concerns about how people are losing all the hype that they had and looking to buy other lights since they are tired of waiting. they have always been good at replying to emails fairly quickly. I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

I emailed him yesterday and he said that they are trying to get DOT approval. I'm waiting on them.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

yeah he emailed me back and this was his reply: 

Hi Joe - Our delay is in getting the DOT certification. This is very important so the new lights are legal in all 50 states. We are wrapping this up now and should have a firm release date soon. Thanks for your patience.

Todd
Technostalgia
2260 Long Dairy Road
Graham NC 27253
www.cool-leds.com
866-258-5670


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Wait so the gov't is holding something up.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I guess so


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

If anyone's interested here is a quick update on these tail lights. I spoke to Tod today from Technostalgia. He did in fact confirm that the tail lights were still going for DOT certification/testing and stated that the release date would more than likely be in October. He also said that they would do a "soft release" of the tail lights first to CruzeTalk members at $399.00, then do a regular release of the taillights to the general public. I'm sorry that I forgot to ask him about a group by rate on these tail lights. It would be interesting to see what group rate we could negotiate with Tod and how many members it would take to attain that group price.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Tell Tod that he will have a better market selling connectors for chinese/korean lights than the Mercedes LED's at this point.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yup think they lost out in the hype.

And they're going to have to do better on price. These are going for $250 now on Ebay, who knows how much more they'll drop by October.

Not sure how much people are paying shops to rewire these but for anyone with patience, it's not worth it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Mick said:


> Yup think they lost out in the hype.
> 
> And they're going to have to do better on price. These are going for $250 now on Ebay, who knows how much more they'll drop by October.
> 
> ...


It depends....
Clear Bezel LED Tail Light Lamp Fullkit Replacement Fit GM Chevy Holden Cruze | eBay 
Black Edition Rear Trunk LED Tail Light Lamp 4ea Fit Chevrolet 2010 2013 Cruze | eBay 
New CG 11 13 Chevy Cruze Tail Lights Black LED Rear Stop Car Lamps | eBay


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

The Technostalgia lights are supposed to be plug n play. No rewiring necessary for $399.00. It also includes the sequential flash like the Mustangs.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

Still waiting too...


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

These are wild! I'm in no hurry, and willing to wait for the P&P. Keeping an eye on this thread, waiting for release


----------



## keanan (Jun 10, 2013)

Despite all the delays, i'm still interested in these. Less wiring to do and the signaling effects are what make these worth it for me.


----------



## Hicksy321 (Jul 22, 2012)

Still stoked for the release of these


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

It actually worked out for me to have these delayed. Just moved and don't have a job yet.


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jvegas04 said:


> It actually worked out for me to have these delayed. Just moved and don't have a job yet.


I'm saving up for these too, so it is working out for me as well.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

Where is a link to the photos/videos of these taillights and how much are they priced? Also any word on when they will be available?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

billyhime said:


> Where is a link to the photos/videos of these taillights and how much are they priced? Also any word on when they will be available?


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...cture-video-thread-post202613.html#post202613

No word yet... Maybe they are still testing the market?


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Last I heard from them is that they are waiting on DOT for approval and then will be released. No time table though


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LEDGuy (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Guys - It looks like a late October launch for these. In the meantime, check this out:

Cruze Intro - YouTube


Technostalgia


----------



## Hicksy321 (Jul 22, 2012)

Stoked


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Yup I'm in


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Absolutely have these on the to be purchased list! Oh yeah!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

LEDGuy said:


> Hi Guys - It looks like a late October launch for these. In the meantime, check this out:
> 
> Cruze Intro - YouTube
> 
> ...


I like the red illuminated bowtie at the end of this video! I wonder if something like that could be integrated into the wiring to illuminate when the headlights/taillights are on.


----------



## nujadul (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm interested in these as well. Can we get a headcount of how many people are interested and maybe we can get a group discount?


----------



## custer3_5 (May 8, 2013)

I'm interested. I just don't know how I'd tell the wife that I'm about to spend 400 on tail lights. Then I know I'd hear there is nothing wrong with the lights that are on the car now. But if you can get some kind of discount it might be easier. Let us know


----------



## Hicksy321 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm Interested as well


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

custer3_5 said:


> I'm interested. I just don't know how I'd tell the wife that I'm about to spend 400 on tail lights. Then I know I'd hear there is nothing wrong with the lights that are on the car now. But if you can get some kind of discount it might be easier. Let us know


Just do it. Its easier to ask for forgiveness then to ask for permission


----------



## custer3_5 (May 8, 2013)

Jvegas04 said:


> Just do it. Its easier to ask for forgiveness then to ask for permission


Well I just told her I was going to. Her reaction. "Ok. But why do you need them." 
So I guess it's not as bad as I thought


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

custer3_5 said:


> I'm interested. I just don't know how I'd tell the wife that I'm about to spend 400 on tail lights. Then I know I'd hear there is nothing wrong with the lights that are on the car now. But if you can get some kind of discount it might be easier. Let us know



Wow that sounds just like my wife! Always a battle of whats wrong with the way it is when it comes to mods, whether on my car or my guns....


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I guess I'm lucky. Each month we work our household budget, and after everything is covered, we each take a portion of the surplus as "play money" and the rest goes into savings. I spend how I want, she spends how she wants, and we both couldn't be happier.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

my fiance rolls her eyes at me when i talk about cars or mods but as long as we can pay the bills and there is surplus then she is good with it


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

airbornedave said:


> I guess I'm lucky. Each month we work our household budget, and after everything is covered, we each take a portion of the surplus as "play money" and the rest goes into savings. I spend how I want, she spends how she wants, and we both couldn't be happier.


HAHAHA, upon my wife's request, we will start doing this exact same thing soon. We'll see how it works.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> HAHAHA, upon my wife's request, we will start doing this exact same thing soon. We'll see how it works.


It works out very well. It takes an hour every end of the month over some beer/wine, and we get everything planned out for the upcoming month using our income from the current month. We budget all of our bills, retirement accounts, and our daughter's allowance, private school tuition and college savings. We also budget in about $500 for miscellaneous/unexpected expenses. Whatever is left over we each take 25% (typically about $100-$150 each) as strictly "play money", and the rest goes into a separate savings account that only gets touched in emergency situations (which has amazingly enough has grown substantially in the last 5 years or so since we started this financial practice). Anything left over from the previous months budget gets rolled into the savings account as well. 

She buys her shoes and purses without hiding them, and I get to buy and install my LED taillights without hoping that she never notices. 

It's really no different of a concept than our daughter's allowance that she works for.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Just got an email there still in DOT approval.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Any update?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

They did say sometime in October so let's see what happens.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ill wait for awhile for these things.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

With the US Government "shutdown" I don't think anyone will be receiving new DOT certifications for a while.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

That's what I was thinking is taking so long with these.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I want a set of these aswell with the tinted lense!


----------



## lettschill32811 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah Id Like to have the option of regular taillights and blinkers!


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

These things smoked will be intense. Will buy as soon as I have money (pending they pass DOT).
Mike


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Smoked would be nice but I wouldn't expect anything until our government hits control-alt-delete twice and restarts


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Jvegas04 said:


> Smoked would be nice but I wouldn't expect anything until our government hits control-alt-delete twice and restarts
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


ROFLMAO!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Jvegas04 said:


> Smoked would be nice but I wouldn't expect anything *until our government hits control-alt-delete twice and restarts*
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Haha love it


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> They did say sometime in October so let's see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


And there goes October...


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I think at this point there needs to be someone from technostalgia to try to finalize the release date. I also feel they should offer a launch group by for 345$ shipped at a maximum. We have been waiting since may. C'mon


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Waiting since May, maybe, but there was no release date tentatively scheduled until mid/late August. Yes I realize that it's November and still no word on when they will be released, but according to everyone who has emailed them (including myself) they are waiting on DOT approval. With the past governmental shutdown the approval most likely got put on a stand still and hopefully it has been restarted. There is a person from Technostalgia on the forum and has posted in this thread about them. But I can't see demanding a price from them is going to make this move any faster or get what your demanding. I'm all for bartering for a price and working with them for the idea of a group buy and a better price, but that is still dependent on when these come out. I guess its a wait and see.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

ohhhh perfect word for this
..

.

.
.
.


F A I L !


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yall go ahead and buy your other tail lights I'm waiting on these bad boys I'm in now hurry for taillight I'm more concerned about seeing what's in front.if me. Retrofit first.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Yall go ahead and buy your other tail lights I'm waiting on these bad boys I'm in now hurry for taillight I'm more concerned about seeing what's in front.if me. Retrofit first.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


Well said H3LL! I'm completely with you on this. I would rather wait until they actually are released. I'm sure they will be along in due time.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

At this rate Chevrolet will come out with a flying cruze before technostalgia releases this. 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

iKermit said:


> At this rate Chevrolet will come out with a flying cruze before technostalgia releases this.
> 
> -I'm mobile-


C'mon iKermit. Let's stay positive buddy. The power of optimism!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Its almost here guys!! 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Its almost here guys!!


So's christmas...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> So's christmas...


Remember Turkey Day is coming first!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Remember Turkey Day is coming first!
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


True...but I cant convince anyone to get me these as a thanksgiving present lol


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

These r the best I've seen so I'm holding out for these.. And are they not made here??


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Jonnyukon said:


> These r the best I've seen so I'm holding out for these.. And rant they made here??
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You should have seen them in persob.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

i saw them on youtube and fell in love.
i want smoked lenses im in for a group buy when they release them! its been a while.
**** i dont care if they are DOT approved or not i just want them
keep us updated!!!!


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Why wait for DOT approval and sell them through overseas vendors or put them on ebay...by the time they release it would have lost tons of interest.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Why wait for DOT approval and sell them through overseas vendors or put them on ebay...by the time they release it would have lost tons of interest.


It kinda has to become DOT approved or you will be fined and will have an illegal mod on your car and it's a safety thing if you do t like the wait buy the BMW ones off ebay that arnt plug and play.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Like a cop will EVER know that they aren't dot approved. Like the literal thousands of people who put DOT SNELL stickers on their helmets on track day..... feel me?
Mike


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I actually already have the BMW ones, made in Korea..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Besides in my neck of the woods DOT patrols only pull over unlicensed work trucks driving on the highways


----------



## Tbarrco (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm in, love the lights, let me know....


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I still think we are better off waiting for them anyway. Do not worry young ones they will be here when they get here. All good things are worth waiting for.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## mgoodlett0008 (Nov 13, 2013)

Mydad has technostalgia led tail lights in his 67 nova. They do the same things. He loves them and have worked great for years now! I'm now going to buy them for my cruze.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

mgoodlett0008 said:


> I'm now going to buy them for my cruze.


...if they ever come out that is.


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

Has anyone heard about eta yet on these???


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

mgoodlett0008 said:


> Mydad has technostalgia led tail lights in his 67 nova. They do the same things. He loves them and have worked great for years now! I'm now going to buy them for my cruze.


I'm glad to hear your father likes the product and that the LED lights are durable. I definitely want to buy these for my cruise as soon as the tot approval is completed by that company.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Any pictures of these taillights ? I'm in they sound interesting lol


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

There is a video on YouTube I think the link is in the first few pages, can't find it right now on my cell phone.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Any pictures of these taillights ? I'm in they sound interesting lol


Here



LEDGuy said:


> Hi Guys - It looks like a late October launch for these. In the meantime, check this out:
> 
> Cruze Intro - YouTube
> 
> ...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Does anybody know if there are any updates on the release of this product yet?

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I will send an email today and see what I get back


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Jvegas04 said:


> I will send an email today and see what I get back


Hey thanks! Sounds good!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

so he is super quick at getting back to me. There is good news and not as good news, but we are looking late Jan now. Here is his email back to me:

We got the DOT certification and then discovered GM changed the BCM during the Cruze production. We had to go back and adjust both our hardware and software so the lights would work on all Cruzes. All of this is done and we are waiting on the production components so we may begin assembly. We expect to have these available in late January.

Todd
Technostalgia


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks JVegas! Okay so not so bad. I gotta say that is pretty cool because the end of January is right around the corner.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Thanks JVegas! Okay so not so bad. I gotta say that is pretty cool because the end of January is right around the corner.
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


And close to Income Tax Season

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> And close to Income Tax Season
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


Didn't even think about tax season


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Jvegas04 said:


> Didn't even think about tax season


REFUNDS!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> REFUNDS!
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell



I get money so.
Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> And close to Income Tax Season


 - if I recall that Government shutdown - is pushing out refunds by a week or two.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> - if I recall that Government shutdown - is pushing out refunds by a week or two.


Aren't you Mr Ray of Sunshine!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Jvegas04 said:


> so he is super quick at getting back to me. There is good news and not as good news, but we are looking late Jan now. Here is his email back to me:
> 
> We got the DOT certification and then discovered GM changed the BCM during the Cruze production. We had to go back and adjust both our hardware and software so the lights would work on all Cruzes. All of this is done and we are waiting on the production components so we may begin assembly. We expect to have these available in late January.
> 
> ...


Until this change will be done, another Cruze model will be on the market so these nice tail lights will need a new adjustment…. :blink:


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

any word of the price... sorry i do not feel like reading 20 pages


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

they really never said a specific price but they said it will be competitive so $399.99

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

like you guys stated before thats not a bad price. i was looking to do this to the car already, and i believe you said there is a way to have it changed based on some preferences ( like the chasing lights .. i do like that , but i want to see if i can get the brakes to stay on while the singal is on


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Not a sure price that's what the other tail lights are going for so when they say competitive that's what I think.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

They're on Ebay for 250 shipped so 300 plus shipping would be more competitive. I'm sure they get them at a crazy discount in bulk.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah you might find lights similar on eBay for cheaper but it's not the same quality doesn't have the same features and isn't gaur teed to have the correct fit without messing around with wires and connectors 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

the ones on ebay all seem to be imported from the west. not that i ahve an issue with that, but last time got lights from honkong they last 2 weeks before breaking.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Any update on a release date?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i spoke with todd via email a few days.... early to late febuary


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> i spoke with todd via email a few days.... early to late febuary


Well at least we're narrowing it down again.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> REFUNDS!
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


It's my money and I want it now! 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

slowly getting there, really am looking foward to these


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

also i am thinking of email todd again and seeing if it would be possible for a group buy.... intrested anyone?

also going to see if he can give me full detials to relay to you guys so the facts are clear


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> i spoke with todd via email a few days.... early to late febuary


Did you pin him down as to what *year*?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> also i am thinking of email todd again and seeing if it would be possible for a group buy.... intrested anyone?
> 
> also going to see if he can give me full detials to relay to you guys so the facts are clear


I came across these on youtube last night, then found the thread here. I've had a hard on ever since. I'm in.


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm in for a group buy!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

btw tod sent me this link 

Cruze Lighting


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay to keep a running record of people intrested in trying to get a group buy
--i will note that i have not spoken to Todd about a group buy yet, but it would be good to have a list to show him--

1. Kfr291
2. fastduo
3. McNeo
4.
5.
6.
etc...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> Okay to keep a running record of people intrested in trying to get a group buy
> --i will note that i have not spoken to Todd about a group buy yet, but it would be good to have a list to show him--
> 
> 1. Kfr291
> ...


I just quoted and added my name to this


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> Okay to keep a running record of people intrested in trying to get a group buy
> --i will note that i have not spoken to Todd about a group buy yet, but it would be good to have a list to show him--
> 
> 1. Kfr291
> ...


Count me in! I'm waiting for a release date as well


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Count me in depending on pricing. Would like a set of these with smoked lenses.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay to keep a running record of people intrested in trying to get a group buy
--i will note that i have not spoken to Todd about a group buy yet, but it would be good to have a list to show him--

1. Kfr291
2. fastduo
3. McNeo
4. NYCruze2012
5. airbornedave
6. blue_rs
7.
8.
9.
10.
etc..


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Blue_RS said:


> Count me in depending on pricing. Would like a set of these with smoked lenses.


I plan on taping of the reverse light section so they stay clear, tinting where the red is, then tinting the reflector part heavier. Maybe. Depends how they look.

I got an email back from him and he told me early Feb.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

With them being leds, you could tint them fairly dark and the lights would still show up good.


----------



## hargramr (Jul 3, 2013)

Feburary?? Geez. It's went from July, August, September, Late October and then just no updates and now late Feburary. 

Just looked at my email and I had one from Todd back on 9/18 saying they were "nearly ready for release"... 

The first email I recieved from him was July 3rd stating they would be out in August..

Don't get me wrong, I still want these lights but I'm really starting to lose hope and excitement everytime I see a new updated release date...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

hargramr said:


> Feburary?? Geez. It's went from July, August, September, Late October and then just no updates and now late Feburary.
> 
> Just looked at my email and I had one from Todd back on 9/18 saying they were "nearly ready for release"...
> 
> ...


Never been this far though, just hang in there and hang out with us. We are all sitting patiently waiting. Lol patience 

GET US THE LIGHTS!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i really hope they come soon


----------



## Hicksy321 (Jul 22, 2012)

I can't wait for these to be released  super stoked


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Whats up guys. I didnt see this till I already got mine for my wife ill update with pics on the vehicle when I install. I seen the ones you guys are talking about and they are awesome but I went with the same tailights wothout fancy blinkers cost me 250 total. and about 5 days for shipping. Ill post pics now till I get on car. Not plug and play either


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

hargramr said:


> Feburary?? Geez. It's went from July, August, September, Late October and then just no updates and now late Feburary.
> 
> Just looked at my email and I had one from Todd back on 9/18 saying they were "nearly ready for release"...
> 
> ...


Wow, that's dis-concerning.

Usually, if it takes a manufacturer this long to release a product, you can expect ALOT of issues with fitment and quality.....


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

HarleyGTP said:


> Wow, that's dis-concerning.
> 
> Usually, if it takes a manufacturer this long to release a product, you can expect ALOT of issues with fitment and quality.....


The videos show them on a few cars, so I assume fitment is fine.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

HarleyGTP said:


> Wow, that's dis-concerning.
> 
> Usually, if it takes a manufacturer this long to release a product, you can expect ALOT of issues with fitment and quality.....


todds been great about things, i have no reason to think they will not be great. they have been on some cruzes and we have seen vidoes of them on cars, there should be no issues


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

I certainly hope their aren't any issues, don't get me wrong.

I was one of the first people to get projector headlight capsules for the grand prix. It was a VERY similar story to this. Supplier kept telling us to be patient, dates kept getting pushed back. They posted pictures of installed units that looks AMAZING, too bad the pics were from pre-production units..... Then his price went up, and they were finally released. Capsules never fit right, were made of cheap plastic, weren't sealed correctly, and just over-all were horrible. Some of us took the time to make them work. Other's just threw them in the trash.

Again, I certainly hope that these come out and they are as amazing as the look, with perfect OEM fitment and plug-and-play compatibility. But I'll sit back and watch for a few months to see what REALLY happens.


----------



## casey20000007 (Dec 26, 2013)

im down for a set of these but from what I have read these guys keep pulling us along im in for sure to buy a set of these but not until they have been released and have a set price.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> Okay to keep a running record of people intrested in trying to get a group buy
> --i will note that i have not spoken to Todd about a group buy yet, but it would be good to have a list to show him--
> 
> 1. Kfr291
> ...


hey everyone this is the list that has been develop so far as for people who are interested in getting these tai lights once they hit the market ( at a decent price ). i will going to email todd soon and i see if we can do a group buy idea. 

honestly not sure how it would work, but i will email Todd and see if it is something that can occur. if you are interested and your name is not on the list please hit "reply with quotes" and then put your name below... i will remake the list as soon as i can to incorporate your name


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

bump?


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

Put me on the list.


----------



## widebody60 (Jun 28, 2013)

I would love to get these but i prefer smoked or black tails. If they had something like that...it would be sweet. Plus I am waiting to see them on some more cruzes than just those from the video. Do look sick though.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

widebody60 said:


> I would love to get these but i prefer smoked or black tails.


Ive said the same since day one... if they come out with it I am interested.


----------



## widebody60 (Jun 28, 2013)

APCruze said:


> Ive said the same since day one... if they come out with it I am interested.


Maybe it is an East Coast thing.lol I actually miss fayetteville.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

widebody60 said:


> Maybe it is an East Coast thing.lol I actually miss fayetteville.


I would say its the west coast getting into you, I grew up in Cali and would love to go back, minus the higher price of living.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

you can smoke your own if you get them... i seen videos on youtube, seems easy


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay to keep a running record of people intrested in trying to get a group buy
-- i will note that i HAVE spoken to Todd about the group buy. I emailed him on 12/29 and i am now awaiting a response--

1. Kfr291
2. fastduo
3. McNeo
4. NYCruze2012
5. airbornedave
6. blue_rs
7. APcruze
8. 
9.
10.
etc..

@widebody60 are you in for a group buy idea ( if todd allows one?)


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i have a reply from Todd 

" Hi Keith - I am not sure. Ask me again once the product is available. Happy New Year! " 

So we wil have to wait till they are released in February for a definite answer. Till then it still a good idea to have a list available 
(sorry to the multi post thing here)


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Well everyone I dove into installing the mercedes style taillights today and ill finish up tommorrow with the decklid wiring for the square lights . I started around 8 so I could get all my connections figured out and Soldered. Threw outside tailights in to make sure everythings correct and working. Everythings perfect with factory connector off oem tailights spliced into new taillights. But this is where I figured out why the plug n plays havent came out yet and CANT be made. Thats why its taken so long for them to bring them out. The reason is because on oem cruze tailights the reverse light is in the left and right taillights and in the mercedes style tailights the reverse is in the square decklid tailights also the only wires running to the square taillights are a running light wire and a ground wire. The oem cruze square taillights dont have a brake wire or a turn signal wire going to it which you need in the mercedes style lights to complete the bars from big taillight to square taillight. So pretty sure theres no possible way to make plug n play because extra wiring has to be ran from harness u splice up through decklid and to square taillights. So im going to post on all the forums to clear everything up with everyone who wants these because this process is very easy to do and have tons of pics to put a step by step tutorial with pics of every wire and how to run to decklid. Were only talking splicing 5 total wires per outside taillights to the factory connector I cut off oem tailights and then running 6 18g wires (3 on each side) from harness u make to square taillights. Def worth the look you get if thats what you like. I will have a full tutorial with pics on how to make them plug n play and keep the cruze harnesses untouched. if cutting ur oem cruze taillights connectors off for new tailights then you will have to order new ones to use. Hope this helps everyone out thats waiting for plug n play. Even the sequential ones cant be plug n play


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Correction the mercedes stlye lights need 2 extra wires ran to square decklid lights. Reverse and brake and reverse


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## widebody60 (Jun 28, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> Okay to keep a running record of people intrested in trying to get a group buy-- i will note that i HAVE spoken to Todd about the group buy. I emailed him on 12/29 and i am now awaiting a response--1. Kfr2912. fastduo3. McNeo4. NYCruze20125. airbornedave6. blue_rs7. APcruze8. [email protected] are you in for a group buy idea ( if todd allows one?)


Yeah man i am in. Guess i will smoke them bad boys myself. Which i have done before.lol


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> i have a reply from Todd
> 
> " Hi Keith - I am not sure. Ask me again once the product is available. Happy New Year! "
> 
> ...



Is he telling u there gonna be plug n play?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

From what we saw they are plug n play and there is a motherboard attachment for the burst flash.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

I just dont see how they can make them plug n play there has to be enough wires running to the square tailights to be able to accomplish that. Id be skeptical


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay to keep a running record of people intrested in trying to get a group buy
-- i will note that i HAVE spoken to Todd about the group buy. I emailed him on 12/29 and i am now awaiting a response--

1. Kfr291
2. fastduo
3. McNeo
4. NYCruze2012
5. airbornedave
6. blue_rs
7. APcruze
8. widebody60
9.
10.
etc..


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

another point is this... these are LED's.... thats important to remember because in reality it only needs 2 positive wires maybe 3. ONE for the running lights that would change voltage for brake ONE for the reverse light.... the sequential idea is controled by a mother board that can also provide power...so the running lights + brake lights + turn signal are or can be on the same cable. when we are taking convential bulbs then yes 4 maybe even 5 extra wires need to be ran.... Also LED's draw very little amp which is the main reason for heavy gauge wire. plug and play is possible as long as that mother board is designed correctly


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes but were talking 4 tailights and 2 of them move with decklid so not sure the square tailights can work without a brake running and reverse light wire going to them. currently theres 1 wire and a ground goin to each square light hope it can be done but come feb hes still blowing smoke up ur tailpipe consider just wiring urself. all wires are same color except green is blue for new lights. Ill do step by step and show everyone its pretty simple. If in the end he cant make plug n play at least see if the sequential mercedes style lights can be bought anyways amd wire urself


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

It's not really that hard. All the wiring is already there, regardless of how many lights there are or where they are. Running lights, brake lights, signals, reverse lights - All the wiring is there since the lights already exist and work. Just a matter of sorting out the pin-out of the existing lights to make them hook into the existing harness.

Now, to make the sequential signals work, additional wiring is needed, but it's all included. To get the actual signal to the lights, again, all the wiring is there, that's why they're plug and play.

The deck light only does a brake light, the tail lights do brake lights as well. The wiring is there. Why would you need to tap into the deck light?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I found my flaw, allow me to correct myself.

For each side all the taillight needs to know is "high" or "low". High for turn signal and brake, and low for running light.

Since these taillights do the rapid fire brake light and sequential turn, a simple "high" or "low" signal won't cut it, it actually needs to know if you're stopping or turning. This is where tapping into the deck light comes into play.

Makes sense now. Assuming that they use the simple "high" or "low" theory I described.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

McNeo said:


> It's not really that hard. All the wiring is already there, regardless of how many lights there are or where they are. Running lights, brake lights, signals, reverse lights - All the wiring is there since the lights already exist and work. Just a matter of sorting out the pin-out of the existing lights to make them hook into the existing harness.
> 
> Now, to make the sequential signals work, additional wiring is needed, but it's all included. To get the actual signal to the lights, again, all the wiring is there, that's why they're plug and play.
> 
> The deck light only does a brake light, the tail lights do brake lights as well. The wiring is there. Why would you need to tap into the deck light?



This was my whole point. the wiring isnt there. The reverse in oem taillight is in big taillight. In the mercedes style it is in square taillights. And there is no brake light on oem square only running light. so you need a reverse and brake wire ran to new lights. I made mistake in original post and said turn but turn is only on outside tailights in new so were good on turn What could work is if they come with a long 2 wire harness to run up to the lights and plug into connections they installed. That takes all the splicing and soldering away and everyone can manage routing it. I hope so cuz I want to see more of them. good luck guys and once everything settles down ill put together everything for step by for anyone thats not sure and see whats all involved in the process. I got all pictures already so keep posted on how things goin with sequential ones. they do look sweet.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> This was my whole point. the wiring isnt there. The reverse in oem taillight is in big taillight. In the mercedes style it is in square taillights. And there is no brake light on oem square only running light. so you need a reverse and brake wire ran to new lights. I made mistake in original post and said turn but turn is only on outside tailights in new so were good on turn What could work is if they come with a long 2 wire harness to run up to the lights and plug into connections they installed. That takes all the splicing and soldering away and everyone can manage routing it. I hope so cuz I want to see more of them. good luck guys and once everything settles down ill put together everything for step by for anyone thats not sure and see whats all involved in the process. I got all pictures already so keep posted on how things goin with sequential ones. they do look sweet.


Right, but, my point is that the wiring is there - just in a different spot.

Stock reverse lights are on the quarter panel unit - these aftermarket lights put the reverse lights on the quarter panel unit and the trunk lid unit. Solution? Run a wire from the quarter panel unit to the trunk lid unit. Extra wires? Yes, but they are included, and still plug and play to the existing wiring.

Only issue, whereas I corrected myself, is that each side needs to know if it's signalling or braking, not simply "high" or "low."


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok so well call them plug/route and play


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

So plug & play is tail lights and harness setup from what you guys are saying? You run wires from the trunklid to main bundle but no splicing is needed like the rest of the Flea Bay market place tails? Maybe it's plug & play like the tow hitch setup. Worse case since the trunklid is dual(non funtional) filiment bulbs, people have already done 4 brake light conversions using additional brake sockets. Totally difrent thread tho.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

^ yes the burst flash is a circuit board that the had ousted on the trunk like with wires running down the arms in the looms it didn't look that bad and you could definitely hide the wire real easy.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i think the best way to describe it is run &route play.... they are true plug and play as long as the harness going to the trunk does not need to get taped into at all. 

You can change the brightness of an LED without a separate cable, its not like our high/low beams, LEDs repsond to what they are given. That mother board just needs to be alble know "okay now this person is braking...more power to LEDs." or " this person is turning with a signal send more power in a sequence." 

They do it with the headlights as well, there are headlights with DLR led and high beams and then a seperate low beam... that needs more cable, but they internally changed it so the wires are correct. I think these tailights will mother boards on the lights themselves to do the strobe and the chase, but they will have a master board to control flow. 

Still even if i need to run 1 cable i am not going to cry that would be easy


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> So plug & play is tail lights and harness setup from what you guys are saying? You run wires from the trunklid to main bundle but no splicing is needed like the rest of the Flea Bay market place tails? Maybe it's plug & play like the tow hitch setup. Worse case since the trunklid is dual(non funtional) filiment bulbs, people have already done 4 brake light conversions using additional brake sockets. Totally difrent thread tho.



Well I was just guessing that if they do make these plug n play then they might be able to if they install connections on everything and have 2 harnesses with connections on them for plug n play to route to the decklid squares.


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> Okay to keep a running record of people intrested in trying to get a group buy
> -- i will note that i HAVE spoken to Todd about the group buy. I emailed him on 12/29 and i am now awaiting a response--
> 
> 1. Kfr291
> ...



Add me in for the group buy..I've been waiting so long for the release.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay to keep a running record of people intrested in trying to get a group buy
-- i will note that i HAVE spoken to Todd about the group buy. I emailed him on 12/29 and as of right now he is unsure if a group buy will be possible, i still want to keep a list together so if he does asks for it, we have it--

1. Kfr291
2. fastduo
3. McNeo
4. NYCruze2012
5. airbornedave
6. blue_rs
7. APcruze
8. widebody60
9. AVCruze12
10.
etc..


----------



## keanan (Jun 10, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> Okay to keep a running record of people intrested in trying to get a group buy


Like I stated earlier, I'm still in for the group buy on these.


----------



## NineScorpions (Jul 21, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> Okay to keep a running record of people intrested in trying to get a group buy
> -- i will note that i HAVE spoken to Todd about the group buy. I emailed him on 12/29 and as of right now he is unsure if a group buy will be possible, i still want to keep a list together so if he does asks for it, we have it--
> 
> 1. Kfr291
> ...


Please add myself to the group buy. Can you opt out of the rapid fire feature...ie not wire it?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i do not believe so, but you can email todd if you would like and speak with him. personally i think thats the best part.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay to keep a running record of people intrested in trying to get a group buy
-- i will note that i HAVE spoken to Todd about the group buy. I emailed him on 12/29 and as of right now he is unsure if a group buy will be possible, i still want to keep a list together so if he does asks for it, we have it--

1. Kfr291
2. fastduo
3. McNeo
4. NYCruze2012
5. airbornedave
6. blue_rs
7. APcruze
8. widebody60
9. AVCruze12
10. Keanan
11. NineScorpions
12.
etc...

sorry mate did not see your request earlier. you are added


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

Put me on the list please. Worst case is the list will become a who wants list you can show him an maybe help show interest from us on paper so to speak.


----------



## Hicksy321 (Jul 22, 2012)

Put me on the list


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay to keep a running record of people intrested in trying to get a group buy
-- i will note that i HAVE spoken to Todd about the group buy. I emailed him on 12/29 and as of right now he is unsure if a group buy will be possible, i still want to keep a list together so if he does asks for it, we have it--

1. Kfr291
2. fastduo
3. McNeo
4. NYCruze2012
5. airbornedave
6. blue_rs
7. APcruze
8. widebody60
9. AVCruze12
10. Keanan
11. NineScorpions
12. Vulpinethrone31
13.Hicksy321
14.
15.
etc...

it be great to get to 15, i believe that if we went to the company with 15 people interest that would be a good thing to stand on


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Do any of yo agree with cutting the list at 15 and then having a 2nd list of alternates to fill in if someone were to drop out?

my thoughts are this way we have a set number of people this would be affective to and Todd would a set number of people. 

i just fear that if it got too big then he will be less inclined to try and make a deal.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> Do any of yo agree with cutting the list at 15 and then having a 2nd list of alternates to fill in if someone were to drop out?
> 
> my thoughts are this way we have a set number of people this would be affective to and Todd would a set number of people.
> 
> i just fear that if it got too big then he will be less inclined to try and make a deal.


Depends what is supply is and if he even wants to do it.

If you go to him with a set number that could help with planning.


----------



## NickVojvo (Dec 4, 2013)

Whew! Just finished reading all 29 pages of this thread from start to finish! I'm interested in buying these tail lights. The only thing that bugs me is the rapid fire feature. I don't have any concerns with the feature regarding fellow drivers or the authorities, I just think it's a bit flashy and, personally, not my cup of tea. I have no issues with the wait, style, or pricing. My main concern is that stinking rapid fire. If there is some way to disable it, I will definitely purchase this product.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I too don't like the "rapid fire" feature. Otherwise they look really nice, especially for the price.


----------



## NickVojvo (Dec 4, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> I too don't like the "rapid fire" feature. Otherwise they look really nice, especially for the price.


I hope it can be disabled, I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## NickVojvo (Dec 4, 2013)

If anyone is still in contact with Todd and is willing to ask if the feature can be disabled, BowtieGuy and I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## widebody60 (Jun 28, 2013)

Widebody as well.lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i think its all part of the system, but once the realse gets closer i will be more then happy to email him to ask him. 

in the mean time

members intrested in lights without rapid fire( a bit ovr the top but never can have too many list)
1.Widebody60
2.nickvojvo
3.bowtieguy


----------



## NickVojvo (Dec 4, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> i think its all part of the system, but once the realse gets closer i will be more then happy to email him to ask him.
> 
> in the mean time
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Ahahah


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

no problem mate, love to be of assistance


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I would be more interested in them without the rapid fire if there is an option, but will settle for whatever I can get


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i think its all part of the system, but once the realse gets closer i will be more then happy to email him to ask him. 



members intrested in lights without rapid fire( a bit ovr the top but never can have too many list)
1.Widebody60
2.nickvojvo
3.bowtieguy
4.airborndave

Okay to keep a running record of people intrested in trying to get a group buy
-- i will note that i HAVE spoken to Todd about the group buy. I emailed him on 12/29 and as of right now he is unsure if a group buy will be possible, i still want to keep a list together so if he does asks for it, we have it--

1. Kfr291
2. fastduo
3. McNeo
4. NYCruze2012
5. airbornedave
6. blue_rs
7. APcruze
8. widebody60
9. AVCruze12
10. Keanan
11. NineScorpions
12. Vulpinethrone31
13.Hicksy321
14.
15.
etc...


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Pleas add me to the main list too.

Thank you.


----------



## NickVojvo (Dec 4, 2013)

Add me too!


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

You may add me to the list as well.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

members intrested in lights without rapid fire( a bit ovr the top but never can have too many list)
1.Widebody60
2.nickvojvo
3.bowtieguy
4.airborndave

Okay to keep a running record of people intrested in trying to get a group buy
-- i will note that i HAVE spoken to Todd about the group buy. I emailed him on 12/29 and as of right now he is unsure if a group buy will be possible, i still want to keep a list together so if he does asks for it, we have it--

1. Kfr291
2. fastduo
3. McNeo
4. NYCruze2012
5. airbornedave
6. blue_rs
7. APcruze
8. widebody60
9. AVCruze12
10. Keanan
11. NineScorpions
12. Vulpinethrone31
13. Hicksy321
14. cruise-cruze
15.NickVojvo

Hey everyone: 
The reason for yet another list is that i think it would be best to keep a set number of interested members. This is in no way concrete but i think it would be better to have a set number of people on a list and cut it there. I will maintain a 2nd list of member who are interested in case Todd does allow for more members if at all. THis is open for discussion so please leave your input. 

1. alcoholicpolak


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

All I will say is yay, first on a list even if it is technically the third list, ha.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

actually its the 2nd list (you put your self too far down man) ... the other (3rd) list is for member intrested in non rapid fire lights.

When i speak to todd next about i am going to mention all members interested(as long as its not hundred billion trillion people) and if he is game leave it at that.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> Okay to keep a running record of people intrested in trying to get a group buy
> -- i will note that i HAVE spoken to Todd about the group buy. I emailed him on 12/29 and as of right now he is unsure if a group buy will be possible, i still want to keep a list together so if he does asks for it, we have it--
> 
> 1. Kfr291
> ...


Add me to the list please.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Random question on these... I could email the guy but I'm sure he gets bugged enough, maybe you can tack this on your email next time you chat with him?...

If I have switchback signals without resisters and have hyper flash, will that interfere with the sequential turn signal on these taillights? Or will they still work ok?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

do uou have the hyper flash for the front? because if its in the rear that is getting replaced ( dumb epsonse sorry)... it shouldnt to be honest i can email next week and check, but i am 90% sure it wont matter. Those hyper flashers are self contained right? you dont need to do anything to your car except replace the oem bulb?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay to keep a running record of people intrested in trying to get a group buy
-- i will note that i HAVE spoken to Todd about the group buy. I emailed him on 12/29 and as of right now he is unsure if a group buy will be possible, i still want to keep a list together so if he does asks for it, we have it--

1. Kfr291
2. fastduo
3. McNeo
4. NYCruze2012
5. airbornedave
6. blue_rs
7. APcruze
8. widebody60
9. AVCruze12
10. Keanan
11. NineScorpions
12. Vulpinethrone31
13. Hicksy321
14. cruise-cruze
15.NickVojvo

over flow list

1. alcoholicpolak
2. .cody


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> do uou have the hyper flash for the front? because if its in the rear that is getting replaced ( dumb epsonse sorry)... it shouldnt to be honest i can email next week and check, but i am 90% sure it wont matter. Those hyper flashers are self contained right? you dont need to do anything to your car except replace the oem bulb?


Correct. It mainly depends on, I suppose, if taillights depend on the timing provided by the flasher.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I'd be happy with any possible discount...5-10% off or free/reduced shipping, if nothing, then fine, but are these available for purchase yet? I was under the impression they still aren't out even though they said last year sometime.

EDIT: I saw the late Jan or Feb update for release, still about right or has it been pushed out further?

If they are available, I may say the **** with it and just order at regular price.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

AlcoholicPolak said:


> I'd be happy with any possible discount...5-10% off or free/reduced shipping, if nothing, then fine, but are these available for purchase yet? I was under the impression they still aren't out even though they said last year sometime.
> 
> EDIT: I saw the late Jan or Feb update for release, still about right or has it been pushed out further?
> 
> If they are available, I may say the **** with it and just order at regular price.


Still waiting, latest word is early Feb


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

they are not released as of yet, as soon as they are we will get an email... 

As for the tail lights interfering with your turn singals. They do receive a signal from the car to signal, but its merely a purse of power. It has no bearing on what it is going to, but i will still speak with todd if you would prefer his say ( which i fully understand wanting.) I will email him at the end of the week asking about a release date and the possible issue you raise


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> they are not released as of yet, as soon as they are we will get an email...
> 
> As for the tail lights interfering with your turn singals. They do receive a signal from the car to signal, but its merely a purse of power. It has no bearing on what it is going to, but i will still speak with todd if you would prefer his say ( which i fully understand wanting.) I will email him at the end of the week asking about a release date and the possible issue you raise


For clarification, I'm not concerned about the taillights causing hyperflash for any reason, I'm curious if existing hyperflash will affect the behavior of these tail light, or if they'll still act as they should in the video.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

In the meantime, take a look on these:
10 14 Chevy Cruze Rear Tube Style LED Brake Stop LED Signal Tail Lights Lamps | eBay


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

yeah i understand what you are saying, just did not convey it properly.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> In the meantime, take a look on these:
> 10 14 Chevy Cruze Rear Tube Style LED Brake Stop LED Signal Tail Lights Lamps | eBay


they are nice, but i do not like they way the "brake light" works... the running light is dam sexy but when you hit the brake is ruins the image of it.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

hey guys just eamiled Todd with this 

" Hello Todd 

Sorry for the constant questions, but we did manage to condense a bit. 


1.the first question that has been asked a lot is if it is possible to get the lights without the rapid fire brake light. Only 4 members are interested in that idea. 


2. to quote the member "If I have switchback signals without resisters and have hyper flash, will that interfere with the sequential turn signal on these taillights? Or will they still work ok?" 


3. Lastly we were wondering if there were a set date for the release and set price on the product as well. the website your provide had some information but just wanted to double check. 


Thank again for all your help Todd, we are all excited for these to get released 


Keith "


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

This thread is like waiting for the dead to come alive..........Is it not a year now since this was to come out?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

MINI 3NI said:


> This thread is like waiting for the dead to come alive..........Is it not a year now since this was to come out?


It has been quite a while and a long wait but I'm sure once they come out it will be totally worth it.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

yes, i agree, however i do agree its been a bit too long and hope they come soon otherwise ahve other plans


----------



## Ranger_Giltrow (May 25, 2013)

I'd be interested in being apart of a group buy, so add me to the list please! Thank you


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

Im still interested in a group buy. Add me please and thank you.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

hey everyone. 

This first post is to address you all wiht more information from Todd.

"Hi Keith - RapidFire is built-it and it is not possible to remove it. Our Camaro customers have found that they love it. Remember that the lights only RapidFire the first time you hit the brakes. In other words, if you hit the brakes 10 times in a row, RapidFire only happens the first time.

For question 2, our lights do not cause hyper flash. If your car already has hyper flash, this will cause our sequential turn signal to not work correctly.


The price is $399/set + shipping and we plan to have these for sale at the end of February. 


Todd"

I do not think he fully understood the hyper flash thing, but then again i am not so up on it either so i hope it helps.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay to keep a running record of people intrested in trying to get a group buy
-- i will note that i HAVE spoken to Todd about the group buy. I emailed him on 12/29 and as of right now he is unsure if a group buy will be possible, i still want to keep a list together so if he does asks for it, we have it--

1. Kfr291
2. fastduo
3. McNeo
4. NYCruze2012
5. airbornedave
6. blue_rs
7. APcruze
8. widebody60
9. AVCruze12
10. Keanan
11. NineScorpions
12. Vulpinethrone31
13. Hicksy321
14. cruise-cruze
15.NickVojvo

over flow list

1. alcoholicpolak
2. .cody
3. Ranger_Giltrow
4. qwabazz


----------



## TimKnowsBest (Jan 15, 2014)

Definitely will be on the look out for these to drop! These will definitely make any Cruze look more original and worth the money I think. I'm always for making my Cruze look different from others.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

He did answer the hyperflash thing, said it won't cause it but if it already exists it will mess with the timing of the sequential turn. Thanks for asking, I'd hate to bug him with a bunch of emails to grouping it into one email hopefully was easy enough for everyone.

Last time you emailed him he just said "February." And when I emailed him (prior to finding this thread) he said "early February." Now he says "end of February." lol. Hmmm...


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

if they delay much longer I think i will have to change my plans, i can imagine the problems they are having. If it has taken this long to get it fixed i hope the product wont suffer


----------



## widebody60 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm with kfr on this one.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Retardedly long delay, I've pretty much lost interest.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i still have an intrest but i need to see the product out b4 march, if not ...yeah i have better things to do


----------



## widebody60 (Jun 28, 2013)

I actually like those smoked ones you posted.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> i still have an intrest but i need to see the product out b4 march, if not ...yeah i have better things to do


Fellas this is my opinion. I mean in the grand scheme of things how crucial is it that we need to change our tail lights? Really the way I feel is that the rear end of the car is the last thing on my mind. I don't know what the holdup is and frankly I really don't even care. If they come out with them that is wonderful! If not that it was nice to see them in operation at least once. Whatever modifications I do to my car I am very selective and I'm not going to jump on another product until I have a guarantee that it's truly plug and play, will not void my warranty, and I feel is a good addition for my car.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

o i completely agree, its a low priority on my list of things, they just look nice and at the right price would be a good modifcation


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

To flashy for my taste....but they do look like a great option for tail lights. I will admit....they kinda are growing on me lol


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

About 3 weeks for him to make his deadline he set for himself here or I feel like most of us are bailing. I want taillights, lol, these are nice but not worth the wait.


----------



## widebody60 (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah I am out

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Since these tails are heading towards the fail...

New version for 2014...


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

evo77 said:


> Since these tails are heading towards the fail...
> 
> New version for 2014...


I'd rather deal with an American company. Or at least one that can English gooder.


----------



## mAtTaYaLa34 (Jun 28, 2012)

2011 2014 Chevy Cruze Smoked Red Lens New Generation Streak LED Tail Lights Pair | eBay

this is what I went with, so far so good, only problem is, the plugs do not match in the outer ones. The inside ones are installed. Do i need to buy a wire harness or something? I really don't want to splice or anything like that.


----------



## lettschill32811 (Oct 10, 2013)

I would like to have my name added also!! lettschill32811


----------



## hargramr (Jul 3, 2013)

I know I've posted this before, but as someone who was super excited for these when there were "coming out" in July 2013, it's getting harder and harder for me to believe they are actually going to hit the market...

Hate being a negative person but I'm sadly losing hope. It's a shame too because these are some sweet looking lights...


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

McNeo said:


> I'd rather deal with an American company. Or at least one that can English gooder.


How's that working out for you so far?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

evo77 said:


> How's that working out for you so far?



seems to be working very well seeing as the cars we drive work perfectly


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

evo77 said:


> Since these tails are heading towards the fail...
> 
> New version for 2014...


Where from?


----------



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

I also emailed him and got a reply for late this month it will be available. I'll have a matching light with my '14 ML 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

You have a better chance of getting a copy of Detox before these come out 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm in no rush of changing the light but I'll wait as far as June if it hasn't come out yet. I just got my car less than a month ago.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> You have a better chance of getting a copy of Detox before these come out
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Lol...either that or a Jay Electronica album.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hicksy321 (Jul 22, 2012)

I received an e-mail from Todd yesterday stating that these lights would be released the first week of march if any body cares at all anymore. I will still probably buy them myself.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

still a bit interetest, but want to see what he comes with


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Did that email include a finalized price? Seeing how at the beginning of Feb it would be the end of the month, my skepticism is still extremely high.


----------



## Hicksy321 (Jul 22, 2012)

No there was no price he just said that it would be the first week of March I figured I would let you all know JUST IN CASE ahaha so we shall see what happens. See if there will be a price drop at all for it for the length of time people have been waiting


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm still interested; after all they still are pretty cool looking lights. A price reduction for the LONG wait would be a very nice gesture.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

yes, but i ahve my reservations, As many know these were displayed ... on a cruze... last May/ april( last lordstown meet). 

that raises a few problems now

1. how many issues did they have that nearly a year later they still did not release
2. Why did that system not fully work?


A prive drop would be nice, just hope if does one its not a 10% drop or some little bs like that... 
(assuming a 400 $ price before shipping)
10%=40$
15%=60$
20%=80$

It would be great to get a 15% cut


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

With the type of controller that's being built and the testing involved - it takes time.

What if someone taps the brakes 10 times in one second? What if they start signalling before they start braking? Or after? What if the four-ways are on while braking?

Lots of scenarios to test and program.

I don't think fitment is an issue, since they've been seen on a Cruze.

Maybe he revealed the concept before he should have? Before all testing was done?

Maybe there's an issue with supply? Or labor?

Or maybe he's aware that so many people want them and they're already in production and he's jsut trying to build up his stock.

There's a million factors to weigh in here.

I'm on the list so long as they're release before this summer.


----------



## TheGov (Feb 12, 2014)

I want these. Don't even have my Cruze yet, so I will certainly hold out for another few month with no complaints. Given that nothing else compares to the prototype of these, I think we all can give them the benefit of the doubt regarding fit, function, and finish until proven otherwise. Let's hope the delays have been for a surmountable obstacle that benefits is all in the end. Fingers crossed.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

yea i lknow there are tons of factors, still it is werid that the date keeps getting pushed.


still interested in them.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

so after thought. I did a bit of research into this and mcneo you helped me on another page with this. 

hyper flashing is technically illegal in the united states. so they may need to get approval


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> hyper flashing is technically illegal in the united states. so they may need to get approval


Changing any exterior lights period is illegal.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i saw an article where Mercedes was prohibited to make their lights hyper flash. i will attempt to refind that artcle


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

McNeo said:


> Changing any exterior lights period is illegal.


This is not true, It might be for your state, but here in NC the only requirement is that the driving light can be seen from 200ft and the brake light from 400 (brake light might be 500 cant recall 100%). 

Alot of the Jeep Wranglers around here take the old square lights off and convert them to the round LED's and pass inspection every year, as long as they meet the minimum lighting qualifications. 

Also almost every ambulance in our are has been retrofited with the hyperflash technoligy.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

APCruze said:


> This is not true, It might be for your state, but here in NC the only requirement is that the driving light can be seen from 200ft and the brake light from 400 (brake light might be 500 cant recall 100%).
> 
> Alot of the Jeep Wranglers around here take the old square lights off and convert them to the round LED's and pass inspection every year, as long as they meet the minimum lighting qualifications.
> 
> Also almost every ambulance in our are has been retrofited with the hyperflash technoligy.


That is an emergency vehicle those are legal to have " strobe " lights. According to my father it has something to do with frequency of light flashing, but i am not 100% on thst part


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

whats with all this "illegal" discussion anyway. As if DOT is riding around looking for modded vehicles..in my neck of the woods they only stop commercial trucks.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> i saw an article where Mercedes was prohibited to make their lights hyper flash. i will attempt to refind that artcle


The Mercedes lights are tied into the BCM and only activated over 30 mph. When the 2007 S600 was released in the US with them you also had the ability to disable the feature. Only a limited number of S600's were allowed to have them.

The following link was the NHTSA's public report on alternative brake lighting. Click here


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

ah thank you kind sir. 


Anywyas. still want these, they are still cool lights.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

According to the last update we got, we're looking at less than 8 days! Credit cards at the ready, people!


----------



## Hicksy321 (Jul 22, 2012)

This week should be good hopefully  I'll be looking daily to see when they are out


----------



## lettschill32811 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah just talked to Brad and he said they should be out next week! IM SOOOOOOOOOO READY!!!! If anyone hears before me let me know!!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hope they have a lot, because they're gonna sell out FAST


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Did anyone find out the cost?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Cruze Lighting

found it - $400


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

It's always been $400. Still just waiting for release.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't want to go back through all the pages, but I can't remember...I know these are plug and play, but these won't cause hyperflashing up front will they?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

AlcoholicPolak said:


> I don't want to go back through all the pages, but I can't remember...I know these are plug and play, but these won't cause hyperflashing up front will they?


In an email he said no, they won't cause hyperflash.

Sidenote, if you already have hyperflash from LED front signals, he said it would mess with the timing of the sequential signals.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Just in from Todd:



> Hi Dave - We were planning to have them this week, but bad weather held up a part. Should be available next week. We will have a "buy now" button on this web page when they are ready:
> 
> Cruze Lighting


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah no plans for LED signals up front...at least not right now, and if I do, I'll be making sure to use a resistor to prevent it.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

TTT! Still waiting


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

I spoke with them over the weekend, and was informed that they would have shipping costs up this week.

Some progress at least. 

Soon!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> I spoke with them over the weekend, and was informed that they would have shipping costs up this week.
> 
> Some progress at least.
> 
> Soon!


Should be free shipping for all of yous that have been waiting.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Should be free shipping for all of yous that have been waiting.


That I definitely agree on!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## lettschill32811 (Oct 10, 2013)

I agree! At 399.00 a set should be free shipping! Im starting to look at other options!! With free shipping!!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Greedy company! How can you not offer free shipping??? We've been waiting forever...


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

lol, Don't get to worked up guys.

I'm in Canada.

I imagine shipping would be free in the States


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i am still interested, just want to see cost.


----------



## Hicksy321 (Jul 22, 2012)

So still nothing on the site


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Hicksy321 said:


> So still nothing on the site


Color me shocked. <insert necessary sarcasm>


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I spoke with Todd and he stated next week.

Taken with a grain of salt...


----------



## lettschill32811 (Oct 10, 2013)

LOL Its always next week!! And after that Next week and after that Next week and so on!!! LOL


Danny5 said:


> I spoke with Todd and he stated next week.
> 
> Taken with a grain of salt...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

So is that 1 week or 2 now? Lol!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

omf I want these tail lights, only when they become plug and play and only when they get that flicker figured out when they first pressed on the brake pedal. these are sweet


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

money_man said:


> omf I want these tail lights, only when they become plug and play and only when they get that flicker figured out when they first pressed on the brake pedal. these are sweet


 they are plug and play.
the flicker is an intentional safety feature. it is able to be turned off though.

I doubt these are going to be worth purchasing right now with a $400 price tag.
with the current exchange rate, taxes, international shipping I imagine they are $600 in nova Scotia.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

hey I bought a diesel, I should drive to the states and get them delivered to a hotel then install them and drive back


----------



## hargramr (Jul 3, 2013)

lettschill32811 said:


> LOL Its always next week!! And after that Next week and after that Next week and so on!!! LOL


Well I've heard Todd say Next Month a lot, which started about a year ago. Maybe Next Week might actually mean next month. 

Who knows. lol


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Chevy Cruze LED Tail Lights by Technostalgia - YouTube


this is from last September


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol I had forgotten all about this thread.


----------



## lettschill32811 (Oct 10, 2013)

Just got an email from Todd that said this.....
Tomorrow. On this page:

Cruze Lighting



Todd
Technostalgia
2260 Long Dairy Road
Graham NC 27253
www.cool-leds.com
866-258-5670


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

so we can buy them now???


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

has anyone contacted him regarding a group buy?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

thought you said they'd cost to much 

id be extremely interested In getting a set


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

haha, they probably will be crossing the border. I'm still interested though, and a group buy may be the only way to get them cheaper.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

id be nice to get them by usps as well because ups charges a ridiculous broker fee


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

jstoner22 said:


> haha, they probably will be crossing the border. I'm still interested though, and a group buy may be the only way to get them cheaper.


I've seen these exact lights, just without the sequential flashing, ship from China for about $300. Almost wonder if he's just re-wiring them.

It's still more than I could do so I'll pay the $100 more


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

The Buy Now link is alive !!!! $418.95 is total. Ordered my set.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lettschill32811 (Oct 10, 2013)

I just got mine ordered! $418.95!!!!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I want to order too. How much do you think the group buy knock off that price? Just curious if I want to wait for that (if it is going to happen) or just bite the bullet and buy them now.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ordered!

Happy St. Pattys day!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Bit the bullet.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh yeah! Just bought mine! Truly very awesome!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Can't wait to see some photos with these installed on everyone's cars!


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I think they should offer them with either a black housing or tinted lense


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Do they ship to canada?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome! Technostalgia just sent me an email with my UPS tracking number and said it should arrive on March 19th!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

BNR will be carrying these soon as we already stock their Camaro lights. We've got a set on the way for our Cruze as we speak.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

(yes you read that right, we purchased a Cruze of our own this past weekend  )


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Sounds good Jerry. Keep us informed on that. Maybe more Cruze items to be available from you since you have your own now.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> (yes you read that right, we purchased a Cruze of our own this past weekend  )


Hopefully to develop a full exhaust to round out that catless downpipe you guys have


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> BNR will be carrying these soon as we already stock their Camaro lights. We've got a set on the way for our Cruze as we speak.


you ship to Canada?


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

Got tracking info this morning! Pics up asap hopefully full dip and wheels soon after.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i still want to get them, but still questioning the sequential turn i like having actual turn singals


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Danny5 said:


> Ordered!
> 
> Happy St. Pattys day!


Can't wait to see them on man.



[email protected] said:


> BNR will be carrying these soon as we already stock their Camaro lights. We've got a set on the way for our Cruze as we speak.


Jerry can you get them without the hyper flash and sequential lights? I could live with the sequential but the hyper flash is a deal breaker.


----------



## lettschill32811 (Oct 10, 2013)

Spoiler got here today, Taillights tomorrow. Gonna be a good week.... Well just looked at tracking at 108AM on Wednesday and the tail lights are already here in Pensacola! WOO HOO!! Ill have them on today!!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yay! My new tail lights are here! They arrived! Unfortunately I'm going to have to wait until I get my car back from the body shop because on March 2nd on my way home from work at 3:30 a.m. I hit a deer on the front right hand side of my car which cracked my bumper, scratched it, and knocked out my right side driving light. According to the body shop which my cousin runs where is $2700 in damages. Thank God for $500 deductible which my cousin buried into the estimate. So I have to pay nothing.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

Tail lights delivered today. Took about an hour to install. They work great. I will post a pic and maybe video if I can. TIP: When removing the rear tail lights, dont grab and pull, stand beside the car and slide the light out. Mine were tight and that worked best. Be ready because once they are released they come out fast. Other than that they are a basic simple install.


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

qwabazz said:


> View attachment 66682



Looks like you have the honor of being the first one with these and the first to have them installed! You're the cool kid in your city!! Looks awesome! Video would be great if you get the chance.


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

I tried to upload the videos. They were giving me a hassle from Facebook. Hopefully they work for everyone. If not I will fix them Thursday.



*DELETED PREVIOUS VIDEOS*


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I just saw your videos and they were great! I love how those look in your car.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

they're about to be racking in a lot of money from us haha. I've never been a huge fan of led tail lights, because I drove nothing but hondas, but **** the cruze accepts these nicely.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I just saw your videos


Where?


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

I think he used the auto guide smartphone application. If I use mine, I see links that say "Facebook video". Click that and log in if you have a Facebook account. I will try to upload these somewhere more friendly after work so everyone can see them here. Sorry for the inconvenience. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I recommend YouTube. I host all my videos there!


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

Posted to Youtube. I think these will be safer because it seemed to get peoples attention faster than just normal brake lights. As you can tell, they are much brighter as well. Next project is the rear Chevy symbol with the red led lights under it so it "glows" red. That part is coming within the next few weeks.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting the youtube link, Even with my adblock software disabled on chrome browser I just see blank posts for your other video links.


----------



## DaDankMan (Mar 18, 2014)

Love the look of these. Not a fan of the blinking before the solid brake light


----------



## DaDankMan (Mar 18, 2014)

Does it always do that?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

**** i want a set of these!


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

Yes, The initial press of the brake pedal. If you dont use the brakes again for, I think it is 10 seconds, it does it the next time you press the brake. If you press the brake within that 10 seconds it just acts like a regular brake light then. There is no way to turn it on/off either. With people today doing things while driving, it seemed to get peoples attention quicker which gets them to brake sooner. Today was just the first day. I will monitor over the next few days and see.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Installing mine tomorrow. Can't wait. They look so nice.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Mine are set to arrive today. Not sure I can wait until tomorrow


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Did everyone's set come with the interconnect harness? I just jumped into the install and it seems this long wire that connects the main lamps to the deck lid lamps (says included) is missing. I'm going to be super pissed if I have to take everything out and put the old stuff back in. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Those are finely available yeah! Looks good with the RS bumper. Im gonna hold out for a group buy I think.


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

There are 2 long interconnect wires, 1 for each side of the trunk lid lights.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

qwabazz said:


> There are 2 long interconnect wires, 1 for each side of the trunk lid lights.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That's what I thought. I didn't get either one of them. Now I have to wait until Monday to get this straightened out...lame!


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

qwabazz said:


> Posted to Youtube. I think these will be safer because it seemed to get peoples attention faster than just normal brake lights. As you can tell, they are much brighter as well. Next project is the rear Chevy symbol with the red led lights under it so it "glows" red. That part is coming within the next few weeks.


Looks good. Nice job on the install. Did Todd say the Chevy badge underlay would be available in a few weeks? If so, I'm going to wait until that is available and then place my order. Any word on the price of the underlay?


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

Thanks, I never heard that they were making the Chevy underlay (if you mean the led's to make the Chevy emblem glow). I just bought if off of eBay. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## shychi13 (Mar 20, 2014)

Those tail lights are sooo sexy..I want I want!! Haha:tongue4:


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Awwww yeahh! After seeing the video I am going to buy these, well hopefully if they have a group buy I'll jump on it lol. They are amazing. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

qwabazz said:


> Thanks, I never heard that they were making the Chevy underlay (if you mean the led's to make the Chevy emblem glow). I just bought if off of eBay.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Maybe that is where they got them from. I just seen them on the car they have on the site and thought they were going to sell them as well.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

That video sold me!! Might have to get them. Wonder what they would look like nite shaded?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well youngsters Uncle Fred(me) was going to put his new Technostalgia tail lights in but apparently I was not worthy enough to receive the interconnect cable either. I guess I will be calling Todd in the morning. Everyone check your boxes before you start pulling stuff apart on your car!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

Wow, I'm sorry you guys didn't get the interconnect wires. Is the company doing anything to make up for their error?? I received my Chevy emblem underlay and I'm hoping to install it after work tomorrow. I also have some headlights that I want to change. That may wait for a better weather day. Its supposed to be rainy on and off saturday. Mid 50's. Sunday just around 50. I ended up with the headlights for free so I might as well give them a shot.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes I called Todd at Technostalgia and he shipped the interconnect cables right out to me. I should have them arriving this Saturday.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Yes I called Todd at Technostalgia and he shipped the interconnect cables right out to me. I should have them arriving this Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


Yup, same here. I called Monday and got them Wednesday. He was very friendly.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

According to Todd in the initial first few orders the person responsible for packaging was forgetting to also put the interconnect cables in the boxes before they were shipped. Todd told me that that worker has been spoken to and that it should not occur again.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

Did the Chevy Emblem red underlay. I think it looks good. Like a suttle night light. Next will be the headlights.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok mine are all installed and working as they should. They line up great and they look great!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

sorry here's a picture!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Got any pictures NYCruze2012?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

Looking good !!!! If you watch people behind you, you might notice the tail lights get their attention faster than regular tail lights. Which to me, is worth the purchase price alone. I do a lot of highway driving. Middle of April will be my 1year with my cruze and I will have 32,000+ miles on it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Another pic

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

money_man said:


> you ship to Canada?


spoke with todd.
No Canadian dealer yet.
however, he will ship via usps for $50US


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> spoke with todd.
> No Canadian dealer yet.
> however, he will ship via usps for $50US


So you going to do it? Its only money!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

Love these! Like it was said earlier, the reaction of drivers behind you is worth the purchase price.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

jstoner22 said:


> spoke with todd.
> No Canadian dealer yet.
> however, he will ship via usps for $50US




Oh my. That's actually great to know


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

qwabazz said:


> Did the Chevy Emblem red underlay. I think it looks good. Like a suttle night light. Next will be the headlights.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I talked to Todd about their version of the underlay and this I what he said:

"Hi Tim - Since this is a protected logo, we had to get permission from GM to do this. We submitted it to GM, however, GM won't approve any part that is electrical. They are too afraid of fire and other liability. This project is now dead."

I like the looks of it. Is the Chevy emblem the same size as the original bowtie? The reason I ask is because I have the black carbon fiber 3M overlay on my stock one. I was just wondering if I could just order another one and if it would fit correctly. Do you have a link to the one you got off ebay?


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

This LED underlay goes between your car and your current Chevy emblem. It is the same size as the emblem. You take off your emblem, apply the LED to the car, then the emblem to the LED. Hopefully this link works.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390695471046?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

Was it plug n play or was there some splicing involved?

I emailed Todd to see if there was a chance of a group buy. I will post back with his answer.


Edit: Bad news, there will be no group buy now. This is what Todd had to say:

*"We are not doing that at this time."*

Short and sweet, sorry guys.


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

The tail lights are plug n play. The led emblem is splicing.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

qwabazz said:


> The tail lights are plug n play. The led emblem is splicing.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Okay, thanks. I don't think I'm going to mess with that. What headlights did you decide on?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

qwabazz said:


> This LED underlay goes between your car and your current Chevy emblem. It is the same size as the emblem. You take off your emblem, apply the LED to the car, then the emblem to the LED. Hopefully this link works.
> 
> Chevrolet Cruze Car Emblem Badge Auto Symbol Decal Light Lamp Red | eBay
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You need to be lucky to get one with the wires that come outfrom the center of the badge (on the back side). Otherwise you have 2solutions. One to cut a little channel inside to the adhesive tape snd drag thewires to the center, or to put the badge unaligned to the center (1-2 inch).Believe me if the 2 wires are not centered and you cut a channel, the waterwill go underneath and it won’t last. I had to replace 2 of them until I got “theright one” centered. J


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

That was one of my concerns was how weather resistant the underlay and 3m adhesive was going to be. The underlay that I received has the wires right in the center of it. That worked great and the actual hole in the trunk lid was more like a up and down slit than just a hole. Since I used Dynamat like material in my trunk and car, I used some and covered it over from the inside as well.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

qwabazz said:


> That was one of my concerns was how weather resistant the underlay and 3m adhesive was going to be. The underlay that I received has the wires right in the center of it. That worked great and the actual hole in the trunk lid was more like a up and down slit than just a hole. Since I used Dynamat like material in my trunk and car, I used some and covered it over from the inside as well.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I have it for more than 2 years and I have no problems with it. The first one had the wires with a 20mm offset, I cut the 3M a little bit and only lasted a couple weeks.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Just bit the bullet and placed my order for these tail lights! Can't wait to get them and hopefully install them shortly thereafter....(weather permitting..):clap:


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

TGrayEco said:


> Just bit the bullet and placed my order for these tail lights! Can't wait to get them and hopefully install them shortly thereafter....(weather permitting..):clap:


Yay! Good for you! Make sure that you post some pictures when you're done for the rest of us to see!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Yay! Good for you! Make sure that you post some pictures when you're done for the rest of us to see!
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


Will do! I'm like a kid in a candy store.
When you're a little kid it's all about Santa. Now it's all about the Fed Ex guy and car parts!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Isn't that just the God's honest truth

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Installation Complete*

I finally got mine Friday and installed them yesterday. The installation went okay, but there were several things that I ran into that I didn't like. Here is the list:

1. I read the warranty letter they sent with the lights. It states that there is only a six month warranty. This is kind of short in my opinion. Also, if there is a problem in that time, you have to send the part to them. There are no replacement parts sent out. Really? If there is a problem, I have to run around with only three tail lights.

2. There are several spots in the harness that there is no extra covering for the wiring. I bought some 1/4 inch convoluted tubing to give the wires some more protection.

3. The main light on the passenger side had a loose screw rattling around on the inside of it. Luckily there were some access doors that I was able to open and get the screw out. It must have just been an extra screw because there were none missing from the light.

4. This is nothing against the lights, but the main tail lights are a bitch to get out. This is just a heads up.

Here is a picture of them installed.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Devildog8791 nice job on the installation they look great! Yeah I also was little perturbed about the warranty. Since LED's last longer here's hoping no major issues. Just keep your fingers crossed. Be optimistic!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Starks8 nice job on the installation they look great! Yeah I also was little perturbed about the warranty. Since LED's last longer here's hoping no major issues. Just keep your fingers crossed. Be optimistic!
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


I think you meant devil dog!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Whoops! Yes I did!
Edited to reflect proper forum member!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Goodwinscruze (May 8, 2012)

I put these in my cruze about 2 weeks ago and the heads turn and compliments poor out on them. I love them.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

These things are sweet!! And the install was a breeze. Most tasking part was popping out the black rivets.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have to say the more color cars I see them in the more I like them

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

I also like seeing them on different colored Cruzes. They look great so far with the colors that have been posted. I just finished my new headlights last night. Got to say they look pretty cool. Makes the care look alittle more aggressive. So now with Audio, Tail lights, Head lights and the Chevy emblem glow tie, I think I'm done with the bigger projects.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

These are just such an improvement over the factory lights that I don't think they can possibly look bad with any color...I think they just work perfectly for the Cruze.

Unfortunately I won't be getting them any time soon. So the red taillight overlays are my way of making the back of the car look a little different, a little better for now. That and I think I'll be debadging the CRUZE and LT today. My Cobalt looked way better with a complete debadge in the rear, hoping I feel the same way about the Cruze (minus the bowtie of course).


----------



## LEDGuy (Apr 28, 2013)

Our Cruze, plug-and-play lights are in stock and available direct from the factory. Soon we will be handing all sales over to dealers. If you want to buy direct from us take this link (soon).

Technostalgia :: Chevy Cruze Sequential Tail Lights


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I've had these lights in for almost 2 weeks now. When you lock/unlock the lights do the sweep feature. Well, a few times I've noticed one or the other light will only do the sweep feature on the deck lid light, doesn't carry over to the main light. Anyone else encounter this? I'm really hoping it's nothing to be concerned about. I'd hate to have to go swap the old ones back in to send these back.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Contact LEDguy and let us know what you hear it is from them.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

TGrayEco actually I had a similar situation with my left tail light. It was at night and the outer light came on when I hit the key to unlock but the inner light on the deck lid never lit up. I shut it down and did it one more time and then the inner light lit up as it was supposed to. I know all my connections are tight but have enough slack in them not to pull apart. I figured it was just a glitch. It was cold out that night and it has not happened since.
I still keep an eye on it just in case.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad to know it's not just me. I've noticed it at night, and during the day. And if I hit the button again it may or may not light up as it should. Other than this very minor thing the lights are awesome!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hicksy321 (Jul 22, 2012)

I was having a similar issue but it was on the right side. On top of that only part of the light would work (half of the tail bulbs not on the deck if that makes sense) and the my buddy was behind me one time and called me up to tell me that the right deck light was working but the right tail (not deck light) was out and not working......Seems to be working now *KNOCK ON WOOD*


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

If only these didn't have that gaudy rapidfire brake crap I'd be all over these, they look amazing.


----------



## Golden Cruze (Aug 20, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> Okay to keep a running record of people intrested in trying to get a group buy
> -- i will note that i HAVE spoken to Todd about the group buy. I emailed him on 12/29 and as of right now he is unsure if a group buy will be possible, i still want to keep a list together so if he does asks for it, we have it--
> 
> 1. Kfr291
> ...


I'm interested in the group buy


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

There is no group buy. That was a potential thing...but it never panned out...the lights have since come out and people are paying full price for them.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm out with no group buy. It's the least they could do for such a long wait


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I'm out with no group buy. It's the least they could do for such a long wait


Not to sound condescending here or insult anybody's intelligence but how much do you think they would really give us off the full price anyway? What possibly 10%? At that point you're only talking a $39 dollar discount. I seriously cannot see them giving us great gobs of money of the price. That's why I pulled the trigger anyway and bought them at the asking price.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

With these tail lights is there anyway to disable the strobing effect when the brake pedal is initially pressed?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

****, I got excited as I read through this post then disheartened by a lack of a group buy. Oh well, maybe in the future.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> ****, I got excited as I read through this post then disheartened by a lack of a group buy. Oh well, maybe in the future.


I emailed and asked about the possibility in the future of different variations and got the "At this time no variations are planned."
I like the Strobe and turn feature, I just do not like the Merc Look.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm just fine with the stock lights for now. It's not in my top 5 right now. But if you hear anything definitely post it


----------



## LEDGuy (Apr 28, 2013)

We have a Canadian dealer set up now. If you are interested in our Cruze lights and live in Canada, please call:

Horton Hot Rod Parts
P 905-876-2124 or 1-888-876-2124

or email:

[email protected]


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

i may have to check in. do they have a website? I'm curious on canadian pricing. i must e-mail


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

post the pricing when you do!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

$475+tax then there's shipping from southern Ontario to in our cases Nova Scotia


----------



## Golden Cruze (Aug 20, 2013)

How long would it take to install these tailights? They're plug and play right?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Golden Cruze said:


> How long would it take to install these tailights? They're plug and play right?


Golden Cruze they are completely plug-n-play. I would figure between removing all the pop clips in the trunk and the deck lid, then removing the stock tail lights, installing the Technostalgia lights, and the reassembly it took about an hour. Instructions are very specific and easy to follow. 

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

The same. Took me about an hour.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

For everyone that has them, what do you think? Have you noticed any issues?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Price seems high... I'll post pics of the ones I ordered on my build thread when I get them installed.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

airbornedave said:


> For everyone that has them, what do you think? Have you noticed any issues?


airbornedave about a week after the install I noticed in the colder weather that the left tail light would light up but not the left side part of the deck lid. I rechecked all the connections and everything seemed fine. It only happened once again and the same situation occurred but it was in the cold weather and it had been raining. Both times it was when I use the key fob to lock the car and watch for the rear tail lights to sweep. As soon as the headlights and tail lights came on everything was lit and there was no problems at all. It has not happened since but then again the weather has been much warmer these days.
TGrayEco pm'd me and said that he had a similar situation with his tail lights and was in contact with Technostalgia. Currently he is waiting on a reply.
Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Todd replied back wanting to know if everything was working or if I was having problems. I checked all the wires, everything seemed fine. Now everything miraculously works. Makes me wonder if there is a loose wire. I'm going to keep an eye on it though. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just last week when the temperature dropped and it was pretty damp outside my left hand side tail light , not the one on the deck lid, but the main left light all lit up with the exception of the reverse light. Both the deck lid lights and the right hand side main tail light were all working fine. This situation went on for about a day. Miraculously a day later everything is back to working fine. I know Todd this says more than likely it is a loose wire but I can't help but wonder if the small motherboard inside our tail lights is affected temperature? Does anybody have any feelings on this? I called Todd today and explained the situation. I told him that everything was working fine but I wanted it notated on my account. He said he would extend my warranty another month.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## 1.4TheRoad (Apr 16, 2015)

I ordered these lights but after reading the last 3 pages I'm a bit nervous.

I live in Minnesota and if temp is an issue I might have to run OE lights in the winter... which is absurd, really.

If the light problem is just on key fob use that isn't a big deal, I'm sure the car doesn't use a ton of power when the engine is off... be it from delegation of the power or the batteries capabilities. 

Makes me wonder if a yellow top battery and some upgraded wires would knock the problem out all together.
LEDs have an effective operating temperature but most should be just fine between -30 to +30 celcius. 

Cold weather makes a battery a little weaker.... dampness gives power systems a hard time.


I saw one comment where a member had lack of lights while driving? That's not good at all. 
What's the point of 400$ tail lights if they don't work and look ghetto as soon as the temperature drops.

Anyone have anymore thoughts or expereience with the lights in cold temp. How cold?


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

i live in BC, canada. though we don't get really cold winters they seem to work fine for me with weather fluctuations. I had a problem with one side not lighting up at all. after unplugging and plugging em back in it they've worked just fine since. I love the look on these. hoping i dont have any future problems.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Couch said:


> i live in BC, canada. though we don't get really cold winters they seem to work fine for me with weather fluctuations. I had a problem with one side not lighting up at all. after unplugging and plugging em back in it they've worked just fine since. I love the look on these. hoping i dont have any future problems.


$465 + tax from The Old Care Centre, right?


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I will be ordering these when I have the cash. I watched the video and they are awesome.


----------



## TheStig (Apr 15, 2015)

These. I need them. Not want. Need. 
Also need a new computer now. One that's drool proof.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

TheStig said:


> These. I need them. Not want. Need.
> Also need a new computer now. One that's drool proof.


Lol they are pretty sweet.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

qwabazz said:


> The same. Took me about an hour.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I have been having trouble ever since I bought them, I have contacted the support and they dont have a clue what it could be. Ive sent them pictures and haven't got any reply for the past 6 months. Not really sure what the problem is, I had the dealership install them for me, but you can see in the pictures what the issue is. Any suggestions on a fix? I also have noticed that since I installed these that one of my LED twilight bulbs won't come on or is very dim. Also the LED bulbs I put on the inside of the car in the Dome is flickering. Makes me wonder if maybe my battery isn't putting out enough power.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't know if it relates to your cruze but there was a recall on some for electrical problems I believe.


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

.Cody said:


> $465 + tax from The Old Care Centre, right?


i saved a bit of money by having em shipped to shiphappens in sumas wa, and not declaring them crossing back over....though i dont recommend cheating customs agents.


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

billyhime said:


> I have been having trouble ever since I bought them, I have contacted the support and they dont have a clue what it could be. Ive sent them pictures and haven't got any reply for the past 6 months. Not really sure what the problem is, I had the dealership install them for me, but you can see in the pictures what the issue is. Any suggestions on a fix? I also have noticed that since I installed these that one of my LED twilight bulbs won't come on or is very dim. Also the LED bulbs I put on the inside of the car in the Dome is flickering. Makes me wonder if maybe my battery isn't putting out enough power.
> 
> View attachment 149122
> View attachment 149130
> View attachment 149138


I had the same problem. On the fender side you have a red and a green wire. On the trunk, mismatch them green to red and red to green. Check my other posts for the exact colors. Took me 2 days to figure it out but after I switched them I have not had any trouble at all.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

jjducky said:


> I had the same problem. On the fender side you have a red and a green wire. On the trunk, mismatch them green to red and red to green. Check my other posts for the exact colors. Took me 2 days to figure it out but after I switched them I have not had any trouble at all.


But it happens randomly, sometimes it does work fine. Would that still happen if the wires are wrong?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm here in NY state about 60 miles north of NYC so our temps are not sub-arctic thankfully. All winter long my left reverse light on the quarter panel side went out. It wasn't until only when spring hit did it start working again. I had spoken with Todd at Technostalgia during the winter when it wasn't working and he said send it back even though I was long out of warranty and repair it for free. It was too cold then and I didn't feel like wrenching during the winter. Right now everything seems fine but we'll see how it goes. Would I recommend them? Sure I like the way they make the rear of the car look and if you can live some glitchiness then I say go ahead.


----------



## 1.4TheRoad (Apr 16, 2015)

Already bought them. The stock lights are too girly looking imo. Looks like some Toyota yaris crap.

These need a revision though if they don't work in cold climates. 400$ for something that works half the year... idk.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

Well mine randomly don't work at random points. Notice it mostly when I remote start.



NYCruze2012 said:


> I'm here in NY state about 60 miles north of NYC so our temps are not sub-arctic thankfully. All winter long my left reverse light on the quarter panel side went out. It wasn't until only when spring hit did it start working again. I had spoken with Todd at Technostalgia during the winter when it wasn't working and he said send it back even though I was long out of warranty and repair it for free. It was too cold then and I didn't feel like wrenching during the winter. Right now everything seems fine but we'll see how it goes. Would I recommend them? Sure I like the way they make the rear of the car look and if you can live some glitchiness then I say go ahead.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Couch said:


> i saved a bit of money by having em shipped to shiphappens in sumas wa, and not declaring them crossing back over....though i dont recommend cheating customs agents.


Ever find em' for less than $400 USD? I contacted all of the known sellers in Canada and the US and the best price I got was $415 including shipping.


And screw the CBSA.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Mine work fine in the -20 cold when I'm away in Vernon in the winter. I have the Benz style LED tail lights, which are pretty much the same thing but the lights are wired directly, not through a controller which produces the sequential turn signals and all that fancy stuff. I've had them since the late summer in 2011, no leaks, condensation, or burned out LED's in that time. Probably true of technostalgia too. Pretty sure I paid around $250-$300, shipping included, for mine though.


----------



## 1.4TheRoad (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for the solid information on your own experiences guys.

I'll have to contribute some to this fourm. Pics/video incoming next week when they are installed.


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

.Cody said:


> Ever find em' for less than $400 USD? I contacted all of the known sellers in Canada and the US and the best price I got was $415 including shipping.
> 
> 
> And screw the CBSA.


no i paid $499 USD for mine. bought em the first week they were available. after fixing some wiring for my LED turn signal bulbs this weekend i found my fast flashing issue is now coming from the one taillight. i'm assuming the resistor is effed or something else. sent an email waiting on response now.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

I've had mine since last Oct or so and have zero problems with them and the temps this past winter for down below -20c here in Can.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

I ordered these almost a month ago and as soon as I installed them the left rear is blinking fast. Todd won't respond to my emails. I did manage to talk to him on the phone and he said he would contact me with a solution. That was 3 weeks ago. I might have to go knock on his door since he lives close to me. Really disappointed in these lights not working from the moment I put them in.


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

Is it too late to maybe jump in on that group purchase? I'd be in, those lights are dope!!


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Anyone selling?


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

I have had these installed on my Cruze and have loved them. Every bit about them works and they're completely plug and play. Only "hard work" is just keeping the wires out of the way on the inside of the truck (because you have to connect the inner tail lights with the outer tail lights) but they have easy intrusions and it only takes a few minutes.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Per this thread, these are now discontinued.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

.Cody said:


> Per this thread, these are now discontinued.


Guess we that have them have a limited edition then 

Still love them with zero problems after just over a year


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hopefully they don't go out of business completely so that if those of us that have them can still get them serviced if needed.


----------



## cruze2014kate (Feb 19, 2016)

DBeAsT said:


> I have had these installed on my Cruze and have loved them. Every bit about them works and they're completely plug and play. Only "hard work" is just keeping the wires out of the way on the inside of the truck (because you have to connect the inner tail lights with the outer tail lights) but they have easy intrusions and it only takes a few minutes.


where can i get these sexy lights? i ahve a 2014 chevy cruze and just LOVE these tail lights!!


----------

